# fall of empires,rise of a republic (a sci fi rp)



## son of azurman

*Fall Of Empires,Rise Of A Republic​*
_welcome to our galaxy known by many names amongst the advanced races it contains (to the zuntrak it is known as the coeliuk galaxy for example) and in this galaxy there are many sapient races from the promkra of guntral to the transok of linthal but amongst this large collection shine stars that have advanced far beyond there fellow settlers and have achieved travel amongst the stars and settling on worlds not of there origin.these are tales that have forged a legend in the history of our galaxy in the words of those who forged it but has been translated into your english i believe you call it._

“vol’trin come here i need to ask u something.”

“yes kra’wor what is it you want?”

“do you think this is a good idea,do you believe this plan will work?”

“of course,when have your plans ever failed.”

“theres a first time for everything,a first time for everything.”

a Zuntrak vessel lay still,it stood there in space above the surface of the planet ortyak III.the vessel was large,the length of an average moon and the breadth of a large city.at the vessels head was the great hall,this room was a large dome.the floors made from a crystal like substance,the walls were a great window looking out into the blackness of space.at its center a great tree from there home land of cruzamko surrounded by a small pond.stood at he far end looking out at the planets surface stood two Zuntrak.Vol’trin foe’s bane of froltra commander of the armies and fleet and Kra’wor fire heart of Cruzamko leader of the Zuntrak and head of foreign negotiation along with religious teachings.these two had lead there race forward and had both reached great roles as leaders of there whole race but they knew it would not last.they knew that contact with other races was inevitable and would eventually lead to war!and Kra’wor had posed a plan,he had sent emissaries to the farthest reaches of the galaxy to find the most advanced races they could and invite them to a meeting of peace on the surface of Ortyak III.one by one there ships arrived and as shuttles headed down to the surface thy knew it was time,time for negotiations to begin and to mark the beginning of the next age.

ooc.ok guys theres the intro so ye this is a sci fi rp based in another galaxy were there are many races each with there own sort of empire and in this the Zuntrak have reached out to them for a council of peace,below is the character sheets.the race sheet is for info on the species wile the character sheet is for that races representative wether it be there leader or just an emissary but this is the character you will control so i would prefer it be someone relatively high up and you will need a second character sheet which will be the character you control in battles.for the actual rp we will work out on the recruitment thread what will happen and in the update wile the posts will be either the character sending out orders or in a council with the other members wile in battle we will switch to the military leader or general on the field of battle.

*Races*

race name:

planet of origin/the surface appearance:

average life span:

settled planets:

common features:

spoken languages:

written languages:

levels of leadership:

backstory:

technology:

allies and enemies:

*Character*

real Name:

Title:

rank in culture:

Appearance:

backstory:

age:earth years and race years

personality:

weapon of choice:

*rules*

.posts must be 5 sentences long at least unless said otherwise

.no goddmoding,so you cant make our race like a super fast super strong and super smart elite race with a massive army it has to have its weaknesses along with its strengths.

.make sure for your posts that if you want to do something ask the others on the recruitment thread about it and don't go further than the update.for example if you want to suggest something to the council put the suggestion at the end of the post so that everyone else can come in with there opinions and say you want to do an action you could do it yourself but you would either be voted out of the republic and go independent or just or just be put down from your seat of power and another character from that race would take his place cause as a republic we vote and discuss


*Current players*
malochai=nayn
flash43=gfp
klomster=the hive
general smyth=the menoetion empire
hogglord=kai
the black legionnaire=olori
yruo=the compact
farseer ulthris=mol'omra'chai
tyrrano the destroyer=the cybran nation
romero's own=the flusen
septok=fel'ra


----------



## Malochai

> *Race Character Sheet*
> 
> Race Name: Nyæn/Nyæni (Nayn/Nayn-e)
> 
> Planet of Origin: Niindal (Neen-darl)
> Home-planet of the Nyæn, is located in a rather densely packed area of space, which consists of three inhabitable planets (Niindal, Graea and Staoa), and numerous moons.
> Niindal is a heavily-forested planet, with huge steppes and flat-lands dominating the eastern hemisphere. There are three oceans that cover a third of the landmass, which includes both northern and southern poles. Mountain ranges spot the surface, and the only detracting sights from the air are five huge cities that spot the land, neatly laid out metropolis' that run efficiently and are environmentally effective. They each have a tower of three hundred feet at the centre, half glass, from where the Entiniraan rule.
> 
> Year at Start of RP: 3rd Aaaea (Age) of the Nyæn, Aat 3090 - ‘The Age of Prosperity and Exploration’
> (Each Age so far has lasted about 5,000 Aat, but it is based on events of import to the Nyæn as a race, rather than set increments)
> 
> Average Life Span:
> Uutanaat: 152 Aat (419 'Earth' Years)
> Nyæni: 127 Aat (350 ‘Earth’ Years)
> 
> Settled Planets: Niindal (Neen-darl), Graea (Grey-a), Staoa (Sht-ow),
> 
> Common Features: The Nyæn are humanoid, and generally about 6 and a half feet tall, but varying between 6 and 7 feet, with waist-length hair, braided differently depending on their age and specialisation, of colours varying between blonde and chocolate brown, a few individuals having pure white hair - this is seen as a sign of greatness. They appear to have no ears, but their hearing is actually very acute. Their skin is pale, but not to the point of being white, and as a general rule of thumb, their three eyes are shades of green. The third eye is set in the forehead, which is generally high. The use of this eye in unknown to outside races, as it remains closed in almost all circumstances and on the rare occasions it is opened, it varies greatly between jet and the colour of jade, often within seconds.
> They have four canines on their top row of teeth, the lower only having two, an aberration developed over the last 4000 Aat. All Nyæni have long, dextrous hands, with four knuckles in each finger and three in their thumbs.
> Every generation, a few Nyæn are born with ruby red eyes and pure-white hair. These children generally grow to be taller than most every ‘normal’ Nyæn, a lot stronger and intelligent. The reason for this is unknown, but it’s thought to be due to a rare, unidentified recessive gene. They are referred to as the Uutanaat, which means ‘Ageless Wardens’. This comes from the ancient tradition of the Uutanaat being the honour guard of the Nyæn clan-leaders.
> Nyæn women bear children for a full Aat, and after having given birth cannot bear another child for a further 3 Aat, due to the strain that pregnancy and childbirth take on their bodies. This has improved as, before they perfected their healthcare, a Nyæni woman could only bear one child in her lifetime.
> Key Features
> _Uutanaat_:
> Height: 6’5”-7’5”
> Eye Colour: Blood red/ruby red/crimson
> Hair Colour: Pure white
> _Nyæni_:
> Height: 6’-7’
> Eye Colour: Varying shades of green
> Hair Colour: Blonde - chocolate brown
> 
> Spoken Languages:
> Faida (Fay-da) - Spoken by the Fædanærie, only taught upon their induction into the ranks. To teach this language to any outside the ranks of the Fædanærie is a Capital Crime, punishable by death. This is to ensure that all matters of import to the Nyæn as a race are kept secret.
> Entira (En-tear-a) - This is the language spoken by those inducted into the Entiniraan, taught to them only upon induction to their ranks. Whilst teaching it to another is not a Capital Crime, any who does will be shunned and almost certainly will not rise any further through the ranks. Their careers will stagnate, as they are considered un-trustworthy of the honour the agreement they’ll enter into if they learnt the Faida, upon induction to the Fædanærie
> Scneira (Sneer-a) - This language is spoken by all of the Nyæn, taught to them at the academies of their race (Ædunarion (Ay-do-na-re-on))
> 
> Written Languages:
> Fadari (Fay-dar-e) - Used by the Fædanærie, only taught upon their induction into the ranks. To teach this language to any outside the ranks of the Fædanærie is a Capital Crime, punishable by death. This is to ensure that all matters of import to the Nyæn as a race are kept secret.
> Entiran (En-tear-an) - This is the language used by those inducted into the Entiniraan, taught to them only upon induction to their ranks. Whilst teaching it to another is not a Capital Crime, any who does will be shunned and almost certainly will not rise any further through the ranks. Their careers will stagnate, as they are considered un-trustworthy of the honour the agreement they’ll enter into if they learnt the Faida, upon induction to the Fædanærie
> Scneirani (Sneer-arn-e) - This language is used by all of the Nyæn, taught to them at the academies of their race (Ædunarion (Ay-do-na-re-on))
> 
> Levels of Leadership:
> Fædanærie (Fay-deh-nair-e) - Members of the top tier Nyæni ruling classes, and they make up the Council of Nyæn, and there are 1000 Fædanærie in total. Half are drawn from Niindal, whilst the other half is drawn equally from Graea and Staoa. They propose, debate, and vote on the universal laws that apply to all Nyæn. They are drawn from the members of the Entiniraan. Election is for at least 50 Aat (137 ‘Earth years’), or until the elected Member dies.
> Entiniraan (En-tee-near-an) - The Entiraan are the members of the Nyæn who see to the overall running of each colonised planet, the ‘politicians’. They vote on the by-laws of their planets, and elect members from amongst their own ranks to represent them in the Council of Nyæn. They are themselves elected, mainly from the Tælan, but according to Nyæni law, ten percent of any planets Entiniraan must be drawn, equally, from the Udæn and Snaeren, to advise on the running and military capabilities of the colonies.
> Udæn (Ew-dane) - The administrative arm of the Nyæni government.
> Snæren (Snare-en) - The Snæren are the twin military and policing arms of the Nyæni race. Although they technically owe fealty to the Council, they are left under the command of their home planets Entiniraan in most circumstances. The exception to this is when the Snæren of the military arm leave the planet, in which case a Council-assigned representative leads them.
> The Nyæn do not wage war needlessly, but are ready to do so to defend their own interests, if it becomes necessary. Because of this reluctance to take up arms, the Snæren are probably the least numerous of the Nyæn, but they make up for this with tactics that allow them to crush resistance with minimal losses, and a highly skilled and trained military that are the envy of the races they have yet been in contact with, and they are respected by nearly all the Nyæn.
> Tælan (Tay-lun) - The Tælan are the most common of the Nyæni race, the mass population who inhabit the three major colonised planets. They are the farmers, the builders, the educators, the healers and the growers of uundairn, amongst countless other professions.
> Ulan (Ew-lan) - The Ulan are those Nyæn who have been convicted of ‘Capital Crimes’ against ‘civilised races’. Whether the victims were Nyæni or from another race, the laws put down by the first Council of Nyæn, at the beginning of the Second Era, care not - they will still be classed as Ulan, and shunned by other members of their race.
> 
> There are varying ranks within these various branches of the Nyæni race, but this is a general outline.
> 
> Backstory:
> The history of the Nyæn is split into Aaaea (Ages), which are defined by large, cultural changes that define the way the Nyæn live.
> Un-Aaaea (The Age Before Ages) - This is the time before recorded history, and all that remains from these times are archaic languages inscribed on ancient rocks, preserved by the advanced technology.
> 1st Aaaea (The Age of Darkness) - During this Age, the Nyæn were fractured into clans, warring between themselves constantly. The nomads of the west constantly raided the more permanent settlements of the eastern clans, and this was just the way of life. It was during this time that forging was first attempted, and the ways of war perfected, tactics recorded and venerated by the younger generations. The Age of Darkness is reported as being 5,204 Aat long, and it is estimated as many as five million Nyæn died through the disparate warring.
> 2nd Aaaea (The Age of Unification) - This Age was announced upon the formation of the Council of Nyæn, which was achieved when a series of huge, natural disasters struck Niindal. This caused devastation unmatched by the entirety of the 1st Aaaea, with hundreds of clans being wiped out in the blink of an eye. The clan leaders were shocked into action, deciding they had angered their gods though their wars, the blood-soaked lands abhorrent to their new-found deity, Neitur (Nay-chur). The priests who emerged preached unity, and the ending of unnecessary bloodshed. Many of these were Uutanaat, highly respected, and so many followed them dutifully at first, unconvinced but unwilling to cross those they saw as the messengers of the gods. Eventually, however, the entire race saw the benefits of following the ways of Neitur, and soon he became the primary deity of the Nyæn. The Unity saw vast advancements in technology, extending life-expectancy and creating efficient means of travel that didn’t harm Niindal or offend Neitur. It is during this time that the Nyæn discovered the means of growing uundairn, which was seen as Neitur’s blessing, a reward for their continued work to further his ways. Their was some reistance to the uptake of Neitur as the primary deity of the Nyæn, staying true to the Old Ways, worshipping the Pantheon. The Age of Unity was recorded as lasting for nearly 5,600 Aat, during which the Nyæn made truly outstanding technological advancements, which would have been considered outstanding, had there been any outside forces watching in.
> 3rd Aaaea (The Age of Prosperity and Exploration) - Reaching the stars had long been the dreams of a small, select group of Nyæni, who had spent most of their adult lives developing the technology to do so. The first time a piloted craft was launched beyond the atmosphere of Niindal, a new holiday was established by the Council. The first time a colonising party landed on Graea with pre-fab buildings, ready to establish the Nyæn dominance on the planet, a new Age was declared, to much celebration. It was titled The Age of Prosperity and Exploration for they came into contact with new species, intelligent life-forms which encouraged trade and brought in much wealth to the Nyæni economies. 200 Aat after the colonisation of Graea, a similar force landed on Staoa, and numerous outposts, military and trading, were established on moons and ambassadors were even sent to the hearts of those xenos empires close to them.
> 
> Technology:
> The Nyæn of Niindal use a form of crystalised light called uundairn (oon-dare-n) to power their technology. These crystals disintegrate as they are used, but are highly efficient, and so even the smallest crystal can last half an Aat (over one Earth year). Due to this being a completely renewable source of energy, there is little pollution on their home planet of Niindal.
> Those colonies on Graea and Staoa use a hybrid technology of uundairn and nuclear fusion-like power, which is seen as a great taboo on Niindal, due to the environmental impact. Due to the distribution of power amongst the Fædanærie, it has become a stalemate argument, with neither side backing down and unable to create a majority to outlaw it, or make it legal. This is because the colonies away from Niindal do not have the capability to create uundairn on as large a scale as Niindal does.
> They have been travelling the inbetweens of space for over 3000 Aat (about 8,267 ‘Earth’ years), using engines powered by huge uundairn crystals and ships made of a unique Nyæni composite material, lightweight and strong.
> 
> Weapons:
> The Snæren use a mix of technologies in their weapons; from ranged to swords.
> Projectile Weapons -
> _Guns_ - The guns of the Snæren take advantage of the unique Nyæni uundairn technology, and are only ever used by the military arms of the Snæren, and never the police. The ammunition is in actuality tiny crystals that shatter upon impact, which releases enough energy to cause massive damage to their enemy’s central nervous system. These crystals are incredibly potent to the physiology of the Nyæn, and thus these weapons are in very short supply, meaning warfare is incredibly difficult to sustain. There are rather large stores kept under the central government offices and military bases on all three colonies and outposts in case of attack.
> _Bows_ - Bows are used by both the nobility of the Nyæni and, occasionally, the Snæren. There are varying arrowheads that can be procured, but most use the same metal as the sword blades of the Snæren, and have the same consequences on the body.
> _Net-throwers_ - These are reserved for use only by the policing arm to give them a way to combat any civil unrest, which, despite being rare, has happened on several occasions. They look like shotguns, but shoot out a net that unravels in less than a second and will entangle a Nyæni in seconds. They have tiny uundairn crystals woven into the netting, which send out tiny electrical pulses, which can incapacitate most Nyæni.
> 
> CQB Weapons -
> _Swords_ - All members of the Snæren are presented with twin swords upon completion of the Tasks which gain them admittance to the ranks, be they military or police, more as a matter of tradition than anything else, but they are deadly, nonetheless. These swords, generally worn upon the back, are made of a metallic compound which reacts to the plasma and platelets in blood, rendering them redundant in some races, meaning that wounds do not clot and waste does not get removed from cells, killing them quickly.
> _Crowd Control Batons_ - These are reserved for use only by the policing arm to give them a way to combat any civil unrest, which, despite being rare, has happened on several occasions. They have tiny uundairn crystals in them which send out tiny electrical pulses, which can incapacitate most Nyæni.
> 
> If these weapons are used to kill animals, purposefully or not, to kill animals, whether in the vast wildlife reserves of Niindal, Graea or Staoa, or anywhere else, thanks is given to Neitur when an animal is killed, and great respect given to the killed creature.
> 
> Transport:
> The various cities of the Nyæn on their colonised planets are all connected via underground, train-like vehicles, which run constantly to transport goods and people. Each city has one central station which these trains can be caught from, with numerous sub-transport stations which run around a single city.
> There are also two other forms of transport available, mainly restricted to the rich, privileged and the elite of the Snæren. The first are Sheinta (Shane-ta), which are essentially personnel shuttles, typically unarmed, which form the main part of the Nyæni Air Force. There are various Sheinta models, but the most common can hold up to fifty passengers, with a compulsory crew of three and the space for another twenty personnel, be they additional aides or armed guards of the Snæren.
> The second additional form of transport is only for relatively short distances - the Sferian (Sphere-ian), a race of equine beasts with six legs, four at the front of the body and two at the back. One pair of fore legs ends in what appear to be articulated appendages, which allows the Sferian the grip onto various surfaces. They have four eyes, always jet-black, and a shaggy coat of fur the colour of snow. Whilst they may look docile, they are in fact predators themselves, capable of great damage with both their legs and teeth, which are razor sharp and pointed like needles; as tough as diamonds.
> 
> The Nyæn have four _main_ classes of ship for space travel - the Aerlani Class Cruiser, Jaelangier Class Battle Cruiser, Meulianan Class Inter-System Cruiser and the Feuineri Class Inter-System Battle Cruiser.
> 
> The Aerlini Class Cruiser is the main form of inter-planetary travel for the Nyæni. It uses three huge uundairn crystals, which can power the ship for over 40 Aat. It can transport over ten thousand, but doesn’t cannot travel between systems. Due to being a transport ship, it only has defensive weapon and shielding capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jaelangier Class Battle Cruiser is a huge ship, over twice the size of the Aerlini Class Cruiser, and is powered by a massive ten uundairn, each twice the size of those found in the Aerlini, as each Jaelangier has an armoury of weapons. These ships are rare, but can threaten many times their number of most other ships they have thus far encountered. As with the Aerlini, it cannot travel between systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Meulianan Class Inter-System Cruiser is one of two prides of the Nyæni scientists, and the first of the ships created by the Nyæni which can travel between systems. It does this by making near-unique use of complex algorithms and light-bending techniques to bend the space _around_ the ship, thus reducing point-to-point distance and reducing travel time exponentially. A huge power source of thirty uundairn power these ships, to power the inter-system travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Feuineri Class Inter-System Battle Cruiser is the second pride of the Nyæni scientists; a ship with a devastating armoury that can travel between systems. They have become more prevalent, as have the Meulianan Class Cruisers, with the increase in travel between stellar civilisations. There are two Feuineri for every Meulianan, to provide defense in unknown territory. They are not as strong as the Jaelangier, but they have to be to enable the use of inter-system travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allies: The Flusen (Romero's Own) - 'The Greandaux Nyæn-Flusen Aerlici'
> ('The Grand Nyæn-Flusen Alliance' - Official Nyæni scripture)
> 
> Enemies: The Compact (Yru0) - 'The Meudernin Leagaeu eaurde Compact'
> ('The Murdering League of the Compact' - Unnofficial moniker amongst the Nyæn, but used widely (even amongst the Fædanærie))
> _Whilst there is no officially declared war, there have been several border skirmishes._
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Individual Character Sheet*
> 
> _*Military Character*_
> 
> Real Name: Ædani Fieralra (Ae-de-knee Fear-al-tra)
> 
> Title: Fædanærie-Elect Generaux Ædani Fieralra of Niindal
> 
> Rank in Culture: Fædanærie of Niindal
> 
> Appearance: Ædani is 7’6”, amongst the tallest Nyæni ever recorded. He has hair of purest white, like virgin snow, which reaches down to his waist, and his eyes are blood red. The third eye on his forehead, which remains closed for the majority of the time, flits between jade-green and jet-black as is the Nyæni norm. His skin is pale, once again as is the norm for those of his race, but he has two scars on his face; running parallel across his right cheek; two inches long and the permanently pink skin is quite pronounced on his pale face.
> 
> Backstory: Ædani was born onto Niindal amongst a family who had long, proud Snæren roots; every member of his parents family had served amongst the Snæren for at least three generations before him. Determined to join them, and to prove that he was worthy of being amongst the hallowed Uutanaat, he dedicated himself to his studies in the Ædunarion he attended. After graduating, he immediately applied to the Snæren, and upon demonstrating his incredible skill with bow and sword, he was admitted as a Heruupta (He-roo-p-ta), or ‘Hopeful’, to undertake the customary Tasks that mark graduation and full acceptance into the ranks. He excelled throughout his time as a Heruupta, coming top of all his classes, be they physical or academic based.
> Once he had attained the rank of Neiruupta (Nay-roo-p-ta), the lowest rank, he was sent to numerous military outposts on Niindal until he was considered for the honour of off-planet deployment. His first posting away from Niindal was on the inhospitable moon of Tæni, where he came into contact with his first xenos race, an unnamed, indigenous species that resisted the Nyæn outpost. After that, he was sent to many, varying outposts, encountering more and more races, and gaining ranks. Eventually, after a much longer career than is the norm, he returned to Niindal to retire and start a family. Now highly respected amongst the Snæren and Nyæn as a whole, he was elected to the Entiraan as soon as a position was opened, and then, after 5 Aat, the Fædanærie, such was his favour amongst nearly all his peers. When the Republic was formed, Ædani was voted to be one of the main representatives of the Nyæn, his personal support a cadre of Udæn and Snæren aides. He was elected due to his experience with other races, both in a military and ‘diplomatic’ context.
> 
> Age: 95 Aat (261 Earth Years)
> 
> Personality: Ædani suffers no nonsense, and being a general is used to putting his opinion forward and having others listen to and respect it. He is always very calm, even during the heat of battle, when he gains an intense concentration that blocks out all distractions whilst concentrating on all the varying factors.
> One of the things that can really rile him up is the wanton destruction of nature, due to his dedication to the Nyæni deity, Neitur. He abhors such destruction, and will denounce any who commit what he sees as crimes that cannot be brushed aside.
> 
> Weapon of Choice: Ædani favours the twin swords of the Snæren when fighting; although modified a bit. His have uundairn crystals set into the pommel, and when activated these funnel energy towards the sword tips, pumping energy into his opponents which can be powerful enough to shut down their central nervous system, dependant upon the enemy.
> He wears the light composite-metal armour of the Snæren and has a Sferian mount, called Eterian (Ae-tear-e-an)
> 
> _*Political Character*_
> 
> Real Name: Kædæ Fialdron (Kay-dee-ah Fee-al-dron)
> 
> Title: Fædanærie-Elect Æbritea Kædæ Fialdron of Niindal
> 
> Rank in Culture: Fædanærie of Niindal
> 
> Appearance: Like Ædani, Kædæis one of the rare Nyæni Uutanaat, but he is not as tall as his colleague, at an even 7'. His hair is braided in a unique, hugely intricate pattern from the history of the Nyæn, which went out of fashion at the end of the 2nd Age. His skin seems to be even more pale than is normal, almost translucent, which is thought to have happened because of his extreme age, he's ancient even by Uutanaat standards; definitely the oldest Nyæn living, and maybe the oldest to have ever lived.
> 
> Backstory: Kædæ was born onto Niindal 180 Aat ago, and had two older siblings, and three cousins. His parents worked at one of the Ædunarion, and pushed him to excel, to go further and faster than he thought he could. After graduating, he took further courses and became a highly qualified Dærduna (Doctor). He became one of the leading members of his field, and a respected member of his community. When he was 50 Aat old, he was elected by the Tælan to the Entiniraan, and changed his dedicated field to the Udæn, once more becoming a leading figure and finding new ways to help make the running of the planet more efficient. Another 20 Aat and he was once again promoted, to the Fædanærie. He worked hard and used his experience and expert knowledge to help prolong his life, without defiling himself with unnatural cybernetics. He now dedicated to making the Republic work as much in favour of the Nyæn, as he is to making the Nyæn work for the Republic. Despite his age, he is still as hale and hearty as an Uutanaat in his prime. The only factor showing his age are the deep wrinkles on his face and the almost translucent nature to his skin.
> 
> Age: 180 Aat (494 'Earth' Years)
> 
> Personality: Kædæ is a realist; whilst he dislikes the idea of war and the offences against Neitur that it can bring about, he knows that sometimes there are few alternatives and it can be the most favourable course of action - if the life of one Nyæni citizen was at risk, he would order the extermination of millions of enemies, but only after he has tried to exhaust other options. He is perfectly comfortable making tough decisions, and is determined that he will act in the best interest of the Nyæn regardless of the situation. He will try to get on with others, but will not hesitate to be ruthless and be a maverick if he feels it the right thing to do.
> 
> Weapon of Choice: Kædæ is one of those few members of the Nyæni outside of the Snæren who has been given the right to bear a fire-arm, due to his newly-enhanced status, and he carries a pistol which fires uundairn crystals.


So ... Is that OK?


----------



## son of azurman

yep its good,the race you've already asked about so thats fine.for the character are you having him be fighting and political?


----------



## flash43

Right, this is my race, I can explain any of it, in extreme detail, if need be 


Race Name: The Galactic Federation of Pegasus (GFP)

Planet of Origin: Pegasus

Average Life Span: 140-150 years.

Settled Planets: Almost four hundred SLZ class planets (Sentient Life Zone) and innumerable, more hostile planets. GFP space extends in a near perfect circle from the core world Pegasus. There are three increasingly large rings of GFP space extending from Alpha space (around Pegasus). Beta and Ceta space are fully established with Delta space in primary development, a few dozen SLZ worlds and many resource rich more hostile worlds. The PDF (Pegasien Defense Force) Space navy defends all of Delta space and much of outer Ceta, but Alpha and Beta have a large network of space-stations. (lemme know if that's too much, idk how this RP is going to work, and I'll set it further back in Pegasien history, like only alpha and beta space or something.)

Common Features: Tall and athletic. Present day clothing. Pale blue skin (like avatar, but without all the markings, just smooth blue) but otherwise human in appearance.

Spoken Languages:There are two main Languages in the federation; Alumnite = A form of Latin type speech. Spoken by native Pegasiens as a first language. Slœvēc = similar to eastern-european languages on earth. The "business" language of the federation, a second language of most. There are multiple other languages from the few other alien races in the federation, but are spoken mostly by the people of the alien races.

Written Languages: Same as above.

Government:
Diplomatically the federation is a publicly democratic senate. Administrated by the senate, with a representative from the sub-senates which administrate sectors of each ring, containing several solar systems.
The members of the sub-senates are re-elected every year by the populations of the worlds they admin. The leader of each sub-senate (also elected) is guaranteed a place and voice in the Pegasus senate.
The Federation is very proud of it's progressive democracy, and the public can vote on most major decisions that affect them. 

Leader: The pegasus senate has a leader who is re-elected annually. For the last four years it has been a man named Gerrit Alphus, who will likely remain for another two. He is 138 and wise with it. He is viciously intelligent and calculating. He is respected by the people and he in turn respects them. He strives for complete order and despises vanity.

Backstory: The ancestors of the Pegasiens came here at the beginning of the universe from what was claimed to be the end of it. They had unbelievable powers, some with those more powerful than other individuals.
The legend carried down through the years told of an ancient Evil, of unstoppable power. The Pegasiens fought it for many millennia but at the end, it could not be stopped. It was going to end the universe, prematurely. The Pegasiens had little time, the twelve most powerful Pegasiens gathered in the great temple to the spirits. There they amassed their mental power together over a week. They opened a portal, through the Slipstream, back to the beginning of time. Hoping this time to be prepared, to defeat the great Evil. But something went wrong, those chosen to go back, a dozen males and a dozen females, went without most of their tech. No one knew what really happened, maybe the Evil was involved. Whatever happened it meant the plan could never happen as proposed. But the twenty-four individuals sent back did what they could, they advanced the Iron Age proto-Pegasiens as far as they could with what limited resources they had. The Iron Age people worshiped them as gods. They kept the legend of the past future alive. And their advancement of the early Pegasiens allowed the current level of technological power ahead of the wider galaxy...
But now they are here, for most people the legend is a myth, and for just a few their greatest fear is that someday the Evil, will follow them here, and the future will repeat itself...
(Hooray for temporal mechanics!!)

Technology: The GFP uses complex and advanced technology. They are almost 1000 years ahead of most other major races and use advanced weapons and veichles. Their starships use Slipstream technology to travel FTL. Most of their weapons are energy based but carry solid rounds in a laser pulse. I can provide examples and in-depth descriptions of their tech.

Allies and Enemies: The GFP strives for peace, but realises the necessity of war, for defense of course, against those who would threaten. However they prefer to remain autonomous (and peaceful!) if possible, hoping to be the group joined, rather than the group joining.

No military description because it's massively complex in full, and I don't know how much I need/am allowed.
Also sorry for any grammatical errors or other discrepancies as I wrote this on my phone last night. 
Feel free to tell me the probable many errors with mine, I will put a character tomorrow.


----------



## flash43

And malochai, these crystals your race uses wouldn't be like the crystals Pegasus uses would they?


----------



## Malochai

Yep; political and fighting. His title essentially means

Fædanærie-Elect - An elected member of the Fædanærie
Generaux - one of three generaux who command equal portions of the Snæren.

All of this makes him one of the most powerful members of the Nyæni race, with both political and fighting experience. If that's OK, of course?


And I don't even know what crystals you're talking about, Flash :L It just came to me when I thought, 'Hmm, what energy source is sustainable, but kinda futuristic' and the idea of crystals made of light energy came to me


----------



## Yru0

Haha, I think a resurgence of 'the Compact' may be in order :3 I ALWAYS wanted to use that idea  Azurman, quick bunch of questions though, I can deal with a yes or a no for any of them: 
1. How are you on the line of Empires consisting of allied races? Is it a no-go due to the republic essentially being that? Or is it ok if they are essentially unified? 
2. Are Humans in this galaxy? If so, can we use them (not necessarily an 'Earth' Empire)?
3. For the military character, do you want a soldier on the front line, in the depths of the fighting, a 'grunt' if you will (well, not quite), or a General who commands the armies? 

Cheers  Hoping to get something up!


----------



## Klomster

Race name: They carry no name, when they speak of themselves the refer to themselves as "us" or "the hives", others mostly call them bugs or some other degrading name.

Planet of origin: The planet which they originated from is unknown, but a few probable possibilities exist after calculating their spread and triangulating to the middle.
Planet visuals: A planet in full control by the bugs tend to look barren, since forests and the like tend to be destroyed, but shrubs thrive and the planets are generally kept evenly hydrated and fertilized.
This takes a very long time though. But in the end, the entire planet looks mostly like a forest of large bracken, easily 2-3 meters high.

Average life span: It highly depends on what type of specimen within the hive is at question, but mostly 1 year for the vast majority.
The queens live for several hundreds of years though and the warrior specie lives up to 5 years.
The newly bred ambassadors live for about 30-50 years.

Settled planets: The problem with the bugs is that they have no diplomatic borders, and generally spreads without the content of anyone else.
They generally appear in a wide radius around their supposed home world, and spread to all worlds within that area.
No matter if someone else was there or not.
This has left the species overlapping borders and without any borders of their own. As they appear more like a menace than an empire.
They don't attack other however unless resources on the planet they have settled is scarce or if the residents wander to close to their hives.

Common features: They are bugs, in all the gross forms imaginable. And they can with some work spawn new types of themselves.
One thing that groups them together is the fact all of them (in one way or another) has six legs situated on their stomach, two mandible arms often shaped like a mantis arms and they have three sections of their bodies.

They are also very resistant to natural hazards, like poison and radiation, and adept at mutating to better survive different climates.

The common specimens are:

Workers: A 2 foot long cockroach with ant like body sections that digs most of its life, other workers collect food and/or builds.

Warriors: these are generally up to 5 foot tall, but grow their entire life, and some reports speak of specimens up to 10 feet tall. But they are rare.
They have a rather high ground clearance compared to the workers and look more elongated, more slim.
They have flaps on their sides which resembles wings (but they cannot fly) which they unfold to appear bigger, this is to scare off trespassers.

Queens: Few have seen one, and they appear mostly as huge larvae.

Ambassadors: To try to blend in with other races, the bugs have tried to spawn a type of ambassador. More similar to bipedal species they walk on only two legs. But otherwise are as horrid and gross as the others.
They stand 7' feet tall. (Think district 9 prawns.)

Other: Variations exist locally. Flying specimens are common to be bred on some planets where flying will be useful.

Spoken languages: Unknown. Linguists are confused over their communication, they believe they use sense, smell and sound as well as some kind of telepathic communication.

The ambassadors can speak all languages if they spend some time learning it, but they have difficulty with speech and often stutters or speaks slow and clicky.

Written languages: No. The ambassadors can learn to write other languages.

Levels of leadership: All is controlled by the hive mind, and by its extent its queens.
The higher the concentration of bugs the higher their telepathic abilities.
The communication between worlds is difficult, and can only be made with large societies.

Back-story: Wherever they go, they are disliked and feared. As long as is known, they have been around making it perhaps the oldest race in existence. If they happen to colonize a planet with warlike beings they tend to be in for a conflict. Most never care to realize that the bugs are sentient, and see them only as a pest.

This has left the race disliked at best, since the race have countless of incidents with most other races in existence.
That they have shown interest in the new federation shocks and confuses mostly everyone. Mostly because few knew they were sentient.

Technology: They are biological. When a society is large enough (most commonly when they have taken over an entire eco-system) they are capable of launching space pods. These pods contain everything needed to create one hive.
One hive usually have about 600 workers and take up about one square kilometer under ground.
The hives rarely have large enough entrances for anything larger than workers and as such, warriors are bred inside but move out to live the rest of their lives outside the hives they protect.

Warriors usually fight with close quarter mandibles and or spit a super corrosive acid that can melt most known substances. Not equally fast naturally but its qualities have never really been reproduced by any scientists.

The hives reproduce VERY fast, a hundred new workers can be hatched in just a few days, and that's when they are not speeding up the process. The specie can (and have been) a great nuisance or even eco-terror several times because of this.

New types of specimen are never spawned unless the hive is large. (About 5'000-12'000)

Allies and enemies: This race doesn't consider itself as being at war with anyone. Several other races complain and say these "bugs" have needlessly attacked and killed dozens, hundreds and even thousands in some stories.
To their defense the bugs always claim it was self defense and/or necessary for the longevity of the hive.

This has most races have a in-built dislike and disgust for the bugs.
Mostly since they appear at random and starts to colonize without any-ones content. And secondly, they are horrible nasty creepy evil bugs who live to feed on your corpse and to destroy your planet (according to everyone else at least)


That's my race idea, it's a low power space empire race but on a planet they are very hard to deal with. Since they live underground and like bees, most can transform into queens if it is a panicked situation. Of course, only one queen per hive.
They have no space craft except the space pods, which are launched at random. Although they have an uncanny ability/luck to actually hit habitable planets.

Character

Real Name: Unknown, he is a bug. (Get him a suitable nickname in-game, it should be down-looking but he wont mind.)

Title: He carries the title "Ambassador"

Rank in culture: Ambassador primus, since he is for some reason extra smart and telepathically strong, he can with great concentration and solitude contact nearby large hives.
It is although exhausting. Other species able to sense telepathy will hear a constant buzzling and/or clicky mess around large numbers of bugs. Around only this guy it's not to bad though and can easily be ignored.
A telepathic alien would NOT want to spend time on a massive bug world, they would be mentally exhausted by all the telepathic noise.

Appearance: If closely compared to other bug ambassadors, he will appear smaller and darker, but otherwise he's indistinguishable except the fact he has deep blue markings on his hide.

Backstory: The Zuntrak was going down to inspect another specie when they met him, the specie reported huge problems with bugs and that the bugs were (evil and bad) and destroying their eco-system.

The Zuntrak observed the purification of a hive when this specimen approached, hands raised.

The Zuntrak spotted the obvious surrender, but the locals wanted to execute all bugs so the Zuntrak of simplicity took him prisoner so the locals couldn't harm him.
It became known (for the first time ever) that the bugs were not mindless destroyers, but a sentient race, that now had a voice.

The locals eventually exterminated all bugs on his homeworld. But the ambassador never showed any signs of revenge.

He now lives with the Zuntrak, acting as a diplomatic envoy of the bugs.
Seldom respected by most species, but the Zuntrak believed in everybody having a voice, and a chance to be in this galaxy together.

Age: Now the ambassador is believed to be about 10 years old. Since he refers to himself as "He spawned two warrior lifetimes ago"

Personality: Very respectful, never rash, never angry he is a pacifist in person, but can suggest anything. Almost apathic and his ignorance of everyone except his kind (which in his world is always right)
He can completely rationally and calmly without emotion suggest the annihilation of entire species since they would harm the hives.
He lacks emotions other sentient races has, and this worries many.

Weapon of choice: Woe betide if he ever came in a battle, he is no warrior, he doesn't have blade arms, nor acid spit like the warriors.
He has been given a small energy pistol for self defense, but it took a long time for him to implement its concept to himself.
He has two warriors as bodyguards though, but these are not welcome at all anywhere and mostly only leaves his quarters in dangerous situations.


Small facts: The bugs produce nectar, it's similar to honey in how it's made but contain more kinds of nutrients, it doesn't look to nice but it tastes sweet and is very nutritious to most species.

This can be bought from the bugs, although the payment they want is what resource is lacking in the local hive.
Only large hives has the ability to produce more than they need and an ambassador needs to be present.

Although most consider nectar as vile and disgusting (it's made by the evil bugs after all) by some it's common goods and to some even a delicacy.

My character in a battle is probably another ambassador. They are the only ones who can convey orders from non bugs and try to implement concepts the bugs don't use.
Like march to somewhere, attack and generally anything that is not defending their hives.

That's my race, at least it's not the Trymg  The most mad race i've ever created.


----------



## son of azurman

Ok the bugs I love and thats ok,now for Yruo:
.Yes they can be different species but they have to be a small amount so not like a huge alliance and if you wante to do that then you will have to come up with multiple race sheets.
.no this is a different galaxy but resemblance is aloud just not near the same.
.kind of like a front line general who is fighting but is also sending orders not just at the back looking at a map of the field.


----------



## General Smyth

Race:

Race name: The Menoetian Empire

Planet of origin: Thémia, a red, radioactive wasteland. Now uninhabited.

Average life span: Natural life span of ~70 years however with augments many will live up to 4 times this age.

Settled planets: Pérsēs, Stýx, Menoetius.

common features: Unaugmented, a typical Menoetian would resemble a 7ft human, powerfully built, red hair and red irises. However since augmetic enhancements are incredibley common amongst the populace, many can look vastly different.

Written and spoken Languages: Hērmēs and Kakia.

Hērmēs: The ancient language of the Thémia, rarely used nowadays.
Kakia: A official language of the Menoetian Empire.

Levels of Leadership:
The Red Empress:
Ever since the great departure, the women of clan Algea have ruled the empire with an iron fist. The current Empress is Lupe Algea, she has ruled for the last 10 years and has been known as the most benevolent ruler to date. The masses love her for this but senior archons have whispered of her weakness.
The Council:
Made up of senior Archons, Stategos' and Émporos'.
Advise the Empress on the most important issues of the Empire.
The Assembly of Archons:
The Archons are local leaders who control their sectors with some amount of autonomy. They come together to discuss politics and put forward bills to the council.


Backstory:
Thémia was once a beautiful and thriving planet. It was inhabited by several warrior clans who constantly fought over territory. This was the status quo for thousands of years and the clans grew more and more technologically advanced over time. This status quo was broken, however, when Clan Astraîos discovered how to split the atom. While at first this was used to power the cities of Thémia it didn't take long for the more blood thirsty clans to discover its raw desturctive ability. It then became an arms race, each clan seeking to find the means to end the other clans and gain total dominance of Thémia although no-one could even imagine the dire consquences. And then it happened, thousands of nuclear missiles were launched at clan capitals and headquarters. The end result was complete annihilation. 85% of the planet was destroyed, once lush forests and meadows were turned into radioactive wastelands that were inhospitible to any sort of life in a matter of hours.

Only 2 major clans survived, the blood thirsty Thaanites and the women dominated Clan Algea. Fearing for their planet, an unspoken agreement was made about the banning of nuclear missiles but the fighting continued. This meant they had to find new ways to fight, the vast plains were huge armies had once clashed in swirling melees were gone, replaced by barren stretches of land that would kill an unprotected man in seconds. So a new arms race was made, to create ways to fight in these hostile enviroments.

The Thaanites tried to uphold tradition and continue to fight hand to hand by designing and producing advanced personal enviromental suits for there troops to fight in but the more advanced and forward thinking Algeans built crude warmachines for troops to pilot. This led to the dominance of Clan Algea for a century. Then the scientists found a safe way to vacate the planet and colonise the nearby planet dubbed Menoetius. The Great Exodus, as it was called, was done in the following months. The final act of the Algeans was too fire a salvo of nuclear missiles at the surviving areas of Thémia, destroying what was left of the Thaanites.

After The Great Exodus, the Warmaiden of Clan Algea declared herself the new Empress of Menoetius, destined to rule all. In the following centuries, this new Empire slaughtered the native sentient species of Menoetius and the other 2 planets in the system, Pérsēs and Stýx.


Technology:
The empire makes wide use of nuclear fusion power and has perfected it so much that the augments installed in most citizens can run off a clean nuclear power source located in their body.

Military:
The empire has continued use of war machines large and small to fight its battles. From the single manned Lēlantos class scouts, the agile yet deadly Ártemis class fighters and the colossal Árēs class titans.
Lēlantos class-
The Lēlantos class war machine can act as a scout and outrider for a Menoetian army. Fast, lightly armoured and equipped with a wrist mounted machine gun.
Anemoi class-
A two manned machine that rules the sky, several variants exist from light and agile dogfighters (Zephyrus), the heavily armoured bombers (Boreas) or the generalist craft (Notus).
Ártemis class-
War machines fitted with massive Pyrovόlo cannons on their shoulders that can devestate enemies from miles away. The Pyrovόlo cannon requires considerable set up times during which it is very vulnerable.
Athēnâ class-
The backbone of the war machine army, the Athēnâ class predominatly fight in close combat using two giant clawed fists and a flamethrower mounted on the underside of one of the arms.
Árēs class-
Grand titans who rule the batlefield. To pilot an Árēs class machine is a great honour. Weaponry on these machines vary greatly depending on the pilot.

While these machines are deadly on the field of battle, they are limited in numbers and what terrain they can fight in so an infantry army is still required to act in unfavourable conditions and as a screen for the mighty war machines. Harkening back to the days of old, close combat is still the preferred method of battle with enemies so a typical soldier, or hoplitē, will be equiped with a spathí (sword) and a sfaíraspída (A shield with a submachine gun mounted on the inside) in battle.


Character:

Real Name: Deimos of Pérsēs

Title: Próta-Stratēgos 

Rank in Culture: Commander of the Pérsēs fleet, Council member.

Appearance: 7ft5, Bald, Half of face destroyed in a battle years ago, replaced with a metallic mask on his right side resembling a silver skull. Entire right arm is augmetic.

Backstory: The youngest Próta-Stratēgos since the great departure and considered to be a tactical genius since his win over an invading alien fleet.

Not much is known about his early life, he was an orphan of a low ranking officer. After excelling in school he was granted a place in a leading military academy. After graduating with distinction, he was given command of a small ship and has risen through the ranks quickly.

Many older Próta-Stratēgos have expressed concern over his rapid advancement, command of a fleet and council seat but have been silenced by the Empress who has developed a liking of the young Stratēgos.

Age: 40 Menoetian years

Personality: Despite his skull mask and terrifying reputation, Deimos is a calm and collected man who will analyze every situation. He has little time for people he does not respect and is not afraid to give his mind.

Weapons of choice: Kólasi (Inferno) pattern automatic pistol, for close combat Deimos uses the immense strength in his augmented arm to crush his enemies.





I hope that's ok, if anything else is needed just let me know


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ok, Self-proclaimed master of Conquests RPs is here now. :biggrin:

This looks pretty good and the respeonse has been great, but: If this is indeed a conquest RP then how will people actually play? I see no rules to this or anything along those lines and that concerns me a little.


----------



## son of azurman

Well karak the reason I haven't gone for a conquest rp is because Ino scraps about how to do them that's why I was going for a non conquest statistic thing but if your can offer any advice whatsoever it is most welcome


----------



## HOGGLORD

Race Name: Kai

Planet of Origin: 
Shaal, the planet is roughly two thirds the size of earth. It has three oceans, but with a very small salt content, the average being little over 0.8%. Around these oceans lie lush vegetation areas for several hundred miles around. Outside that area, the remainder of the planet is mostly mountainous desert, a sea of black sand, this is where the Kai's evolutionary predecessors lived. Now the Oceans and cultivated areas are owned by a bloodline. The three bloodlines are basically the three states, each is a mighty force in it's own right and each is fiercely proud. The leaders of these bloodlines answer only to the Lord Arbiter. 

Average Life Span: 
It is difficult to tell, estimated 250-280 earth years, though few survive that long, owing to death by less natural means and some have been reported to have lived much longer.

Settled Planets: 
They live only on Shaal, but have captured another six planets, enslaving all the local inhabitants, four are used for farming, Vloorum, Lier-rol, Haak, Korra and Neruum. Each contains livestock and/or utilizable crops to feed said livestock.

The last is Groar'Nrom ( translates as The Eternal Tomb), wich is a very small planet, with little atmosphere and no noticeable life forms. The Kai use it for keeping the records of it's race's heroes. The name of every prominent warrior is inscribed on one of the walls on one of the temples that the Kai have constructed all over the planet's surface. The greatest of these temples is the victory hall, a mighty construction which houses a life-sized statue of each Suzerain and Lord Arbiter, their names and a list of their victories. 

Common Features: 
The Image thingy doesn't work, so *Here's* a link (I didn't draw this, just did some work of photoshop). They have a graceful, loping gait and their spines change colour in accordance to emotion, this can also be forced as a display to ward off enemies. Females have a crest instead of spines, but they work in exactly the same fashion. Their skin can also change colour for camouflage purposes, though this is limited to the native colours of their homeworld, they can produce various shades of green from the forest, and shades of grey and black for the deserts. Their senses of hearing and smell are very good, they can hold their breath for up to 2 hours and have an underlayer of eyelid which is transparent, allowing them to see underwater unimpaired. 

Spoken Languages: 
K'lek - An instinctive language for Kai, though covering merely the most basic communications, a language based on sounds, such as chirups and clicks, many of which are of too high frequency for human hearing. This is normally used to issue commands, such as ordering another to stay put or attack, or for a Kai to call it's kin to a feast.

K'roar - The more complex spoken language of the Kai, this allows for speeches, diplomacy and other more complex fashions of communication. This is also the language in which K'roar-shi'groar is based.

Spoken Languages: 
K'roar-shi'groar, literally translating as K'roar in silent eternity. This is used almost exclusively for historical records of notable individuals.

Levels of Leadership: 
Each separate rank is displayed by a word at the front of individual's personal title. As well as their rank title there are several other prefixes to those ranks to denote seniority through their skill in combat:
Ro - Hero, Very skilled
Va - Skilled, veteran
Ki - Young, new

The Kai value honour and integrity above all else. The master of their kind is the Lord Arbiter, named because their word is law, and their say in matters are final until deemed otherwise by the Lord Arbiter himself or his successor. Typically any candidate for Lord Arbiter must spend the equivalent of several years in the deserts, so as to remove any ties to their original clan, making them a fairer ruler.
Title: Shaal 

Next are the three Suzerains, selected by besting his predecessor in single combat. each commands a bloodline. Every time a new Suzerain is selected, all three Suzerains have a tournament of duels, whichever bloodline's Suzerain is the victor has his name inscribed upon the walls of the Groar'Nrom victory hall. 
Title: Thra

Third in the Kai hierarchy is the nobles, each are powerful individuals, both physically and from a political standing. Nobles are generally from the controlling family of their bloodline and will own much finer nests than the lower ranking of their kin. Nobles act as file officers in a time of war. 
Title: Zar

Fourth are the warriors, these are basically the civilian caste amongst the Kai. They are each trained in the ways of combat and follow the same strict code of honour as the rest of the Kai. The main difference between them and their more high ranking kin is the fact that they have the most basic nests and the fewest servants.
Title: Rosh

Fifth are the thralls, they are races that have been defeated by the Kai and are forced into slavery, very rarely do these beings attain warrior status, but the Kai will respect their wishes if they should choose to fight. In this circumstance, should the thrall fight well and fall in battle, their name will be mentioned in Groar'Nrom. 

There is one more rank in the Kai, this is a well kept secret of their kind. The Shi, _The Silent_. They are a band of warriors, a bloodline in their own right, less than two hundred strong, who are known for their ruthless efficiency and silent work. They are the assassins, the silent servants of the Lord Arbiter, sworn in unquestioning service to him. They are given entirely free reign in their methods. They are also given access to the most closely guarded and rare of the Kai technologies, such as Shadow Armour - a full body suit that renders the wearer almost entirely invisible, bending light and replicating it's surroundings and the rare sniper rifles, one of the few weapons the Kai can utilize that works at long ranges. The Shi use these weapons and many others to deadly effect. They act as Special forces, assassinating enemy leaders, making reconnaissance on enemy positions and functioning as the Lord Arbiter's bodyguards at times.

Backstory: 
Their species originated from the black deserts that cover most of Shaal, they eventually reached the lush, green forests and foliage that ring the great seas. There they evolved to the point where they had developed various societies, made up of little tribes. Almost immediately, these tribes began warring amongst themselves, the strongest began drawing in members from tribes they overthrew, becoming larger. As these expansions took place, so did the Kai improve their technologies. Eventually, only three tribes remained, each commanding one of the great oceans. These tribes were constantly warring and feuding. This changed with the arrival of the first Lord Arbiter. A single Kai came from the desert, besting the leaders of all three tribes in single combat and declaring the race united. He then put the bested leaders back into their commanding roles and declared himself as Lord Arbiter, leader of all of the Kai. From that day onwards, the Kai have sought to increase the boundaries of their empire. Sadly, the Kai dating system is practically non existent, they date their times via Ages, unspecified periods of time that end when a significant change takes place, their more ancient history is mostly known from word of mouth, meaning that the facts could easily become corrupted.

At some point they mastered space travel, sending fleets across space to challenge other races that might deny their claims to supremacy. After several wars with other species, the Kai took over their system, which is an unusually fertile one, almost all the planets allowing life to grow.

Ages:
1st Age - The Age of Darkness. This is all the time before the three main tribes were formed.
2nd Age - The Age of Anarchy. This is the time where the three main tribes warred, before the coming of the Lord Arbiter.
3rd Age - The Age of Unification. This age began at the coming of the Lord Arbiter.
4th Age - The Age of Conquest. At this point, the Kai began to reach out into space.
5th Age - The Age of War. This is where the Kai discovered their first race, after realizing that the race was unwilling to join in unification, the Kai declared war.
6th Age - The Age of Power. The Kai have begun to enslave the various races across their system.
7th Age - The Age of Defeat. The Kai encounter races as advanced and more advanced than themselves, after several failed wars and realizing they have found equals, the Kai slink back into their own system.
8th Age - The Age of Redemption. This age is just beginning, the Kai have become strong once more, but also less aggressive, they are attempting for the first time in two ages to initiate negotiations.

Technology: 
Space travel has been a part of the Kai society for a very long time. As the Kai have such an unspecific dating system, it is difficult to to tell how long though. The Kai ships are built from between half a mile to a mile in length and are built to contain roughly two to three hundred of their kind. The ships shape is like a colossal dart, a very thin tip, making the bridge, followed by the thick main body and at the end are the engines. Inside there are nests, spherical rooms with smooth walls, containing only the warriors weapons and armour. There is a feeding hall, where the Kai will eat, various training and sparring halls, in which they can test and hone their skills and the weapon decks, where the ship's defenses are placed. The ship's weapon decks are basically all around the outer walls of the main body of the ship. The Kai only utilize two kinds of shipboard weaponry: Anti-fighter guns, using their standard spike-based weaponry, but with a powerful explosive within it's core. The spikes launched from these weapons are over a meter and a half each. The other weapon is for ship to ship combat, these are boarding pods. Each can contain up to eight Kai and is built with trio of claw like blades at one end. These blades are pressed together at the launch, when they punch through the hull of the opposing ship, they spread apart, forcing the hull open and releasing the attacking Kai. Once all of the pods are in place, they begin to emit a shield around the boarded ship, before pumping breathable air into the ship and the immediate area around it. This means that the Kai can freely travel through the ship, unencumbered by their atmospheric suits. Once the Kai have successfully boarded the ship, they typically destroy all of the undamaged critical systems and then leave via their boarding pods, which close up and return to the original ship, leaving it ruined and empty, riddled with holes.

Close combat is still a very important part of the Kai's combat methods and many of their weapons have not changed much aesthetically since they were wielding stone bladed spears. These have changed to be more effective, however, as they are now covered in a dense disruption field, which means that they can be set to be very sharp or utterly blunt and anywhere in between. They have two main close combat weapons, the spear and the energy gauntlet. The spear is simple, a leaf bladed, double edged spear that will sometimes have ornate decorations on it, depending on the status of it's owner, these have a disruption field around each blade, these weapons are given to their owners once they pass the rites of passage into adulthood. The energy gauntlet is a much more complex, it is a fairly basic shape, simply a cylinder that is slotted onto the wrist of the user, there is also a small handle onto which the user holds to activate it, this is pressed closely to the hand of the user, so as not to impair the use of his or her hand. once activated, it can be focused into a triangular blade that comes out of the end of the gauntlet, reaching around a meter in length, the blade is an almost transparent texture, like liquid glass, when activated. There is a smaller version, a small wrist band which creates a dagger sized blade, this cannot create the second setting. The second setting is the shield, in which case the gauntlet produces a circular energy field, roughly a meter and a half in diameter, also looking akin to liquid glass.

At long ranged, the Kai's weapons become more basic. Most exist in the form of a one handed, pistol sized weapon. There is one main weapon, available as a standard firearm to all Kai warriors. Named the fang rifle, it can fire 16 cm spikes, capable of ranges up to roughly 80 meters and has a high armour piercing capability. It has two standard fire settings, rapid and single shot. Rapid has a much lower armour piercing power and range, also lacking accuracy. It lets out a hail of spikes that will cause serious damage to internal organs and still be capable of tearing through most forms of non-shielded armour, so anything that doesn't utilize energy shields. The single shot setting is much more powerful, the gun fires the shot at much higher velocities and has a higher ability to damage energy shields, shattering them in as little as one or two shots. The more complex weapons are gifted to skilled warriors or the higher ranking members of the military. These can vary between different warriors, including custom made weapons and items taken from slain enemies.

The armour worn by the Kai is very dependent on the individual and his respective rank. Most Kai warriors and nobles wear thin metal armour, unjoined to allow for heightened flexibility. As the ranks go higher the armour becomes more ornate, though many Kai choose not to wear armour, declaring it to be more honourable to dual their foes without any protection more than what their weapons can afford.

If in space, however, the Kai use skin tight, zero atmosphere suits and helmets that fit closely around their heads. The Kai dislike using these as they press down their spines or crests, so they will typically remove these helmets as soon as is safely possible.

allies and enemies: Anyone who wants an alliance/emnity, PM me. I can work it into the backstory.

*Character*

Real Name: Thel'Kor

Title: Arbiter Ro'Shaal Thel'Kor of the Shi bloodline

Rank in culture: Lord Arbiter

Appearance: Standing at 2'6, Thel'Kor has very dark skin compared to most of his kind, a token of being spawned in the deserts of the Shi. His eyes are a deep amber.

Backstory: Originating from the mysterious order of the Shi, Thel'Kor grew up learning how to fight silently, be one with the shadows and stalk his foes. After a while of training like this, he was proven to be a master of all kinds of combat. The one way of the Shi that The'Kor failed to grasp was the art of silence. He abhorred the concept of killing an unsuspecting foe. Eventually, he left the Shi, challenging the Lord Arbiter to a duel and slaying him in single combat. He then proceeded to duel all the Suzerains and bested each one, taking his place as Lord Arbiter. He led them through The Age of Defeat, scoring several great victories before realizing that the Kai were incapable of winning their conquest. Many of the Kai belive that a strong ruler would have led the race to victory and doubt Thel'Kor's claims. Aware of the potential for treason, Thel'Kor knows he must prove himself time and again, until all the malcontents are silenced, one way or the other.

Age: About 180 earth years, Kai years N/A

Personality: Honorable and ruthless, Thel'Kor has led his people for a very long time. He has led the Kai from one age into another. He is respected and feared by all who know him. He has one trait that is very rare amongst the Kai, he knows when to back down. Thel'Kor will willingly engage in diplomacy with any race he deems worthy of his attentions. His weakness is true of all Kai, his pride is his most prized possession and he protects it fiercely. This can mean he make poor judgements under extreme stress.

Weapon of Choice: He has two ornately crafted energy gauntlets and his personal spear, covered with fine and intricate carvings.

Field officer will be made shortly


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Races

Race Name: Olori (O-lore-e)

Planet of Origin/The Surface Appearance: The Olori have no planet of origin, though they do speak of worlds known as their birthplaces. These worlds

Average Life Span: 1000-3000 Earth Years/1-3 'Generations' (Generations can be divided into five 'Segments', each equivalent to two hundred years.)

Settled Planets: The Olori don't settle on planets. Rather, they convert them into something similar to the Birthplace, through methods best kept secret from the other intelligent races of the galaxy. They tend to convert barren planets, rather than planets teeming with life.

Common Features: The Olori are formless, semi-liquid lifeforms with the ability to change their shape. Commonly, the Olori manifest as a levitating ball of solid metal about six feet in diameter. When an Olori changes their shape, the form they are currently in loses it's solidity, before it reshapes itself into whatever form it desires, so long as it maintains the exact same mass. They are still recognisable by their metallic, featurless appearance, no matter what form they take. Olori are born exclusively from birthplaces. Every Olorian Generation, a birthplace splits apart, and each part breaks up even further until the pieces mutate into fully grown Olori. These Olori then form a group and travel the galaxy, crossing large distances using a certain method, explained along with their other technologies. When reaching the end of their lifespan, Olori start to change colour, becoming bronze by the time they die. When an Olori dies, it's particles seperate, until there is nothing left of the Olori.

Despite their lack of internal organs, bones or even nerves, Olori can be killed with normal weapons. Breaking an Olori while in a solid state kills them instantly, for example. On an unrelated note, Olori are commonly silver.

Spoken Languages: The Olori do not speak, instead, their thoughts are transmitted into the minds of others, translating what they're thinking into words that can be understood.

Written Languages: Again, due to their nature, the Olori have no need for written or spoken languages.

Levels of Leadership: In each batch of Olori, one of them is gold in colour. The Olori follow this gold Olori, and refer to it as the Alpha.

Backstory: The Olori are ancient, though they were not among the first races in the universe. That honour goes to the species that made them. Olori were once tools created and used by a highly advanced race the Olori call 'The Master Race'. Even the Olori do not know what happened to them, only that they left instructions to the Olori, instructions which they follow almost religiously, yet keep secret from other intelligent races.

Technology: The technology used by the Olori is biomechanical in nature, incorporated into their bodies at a molecular level. All Olori possess at least three pieces of technology: a Liquid-Solid Converter, which allows them to change shape. A Displacement Drive, a unique device that, when activated, allow an Olori to seperate their bodies and reassemble them over dark matter, letting them cross treumendous distances in a few days. And finally, the Olori have a Unification Coverter, which lets a bunch of Olori merge together when in a liquid state to form a large Olori-based mass. There are some Olori that have weapons installed into them, in order to defend a group of Olori when needed. Olori weapons are charged and fired by the will of the user; they collect dark matter and then fire it in the form of a concentrated beam of energy. These weapons are useless to Olori without dark matter.

Allies and Enemies: The Olori are passive in nature, and treats all other races with respect. When threatened, however, they will hold a grudge against the offender and their species for eternity, and will atempt to wipe them out completely.

Character

Real Name: Unknown

Title: The Omega

Rank in culture: Representative of the Olori race. This title outranks even the title of Alpha used in Olori groups, and has the same power as would a King of medieval times on Earth.

Appearance: The Omega spends most of his time as a levitating platinum ball, seven feet in diameter.

Backstory: The Omega was created Two Generations ago, the very second the previous Omega met his end at the hands of primitives during a exploration of the primitive's homeworld. The Omega's first actions were to lead his race in eradicating the primitives and converting their world into a birthplace for the Olori. During his reign, the Omega has brought the Olori into contact with multiple alien races, some semi-sentient, some primitive. Being contacted by the Zuntrak, the Omega plans to lead his Olori not only into negotiations with other sentient lifeforms, but also through the later stages of 'The Master Race's' instructions... 

Age: 2076 / Two Generations 

Personality: Like most Olori, the Omega thinks logically, ignoring factors introduced through emotion. However, unlike the majority of his species, the Omega is quite vain, refering to himself as a superior creature in all respects compared to other races. Like all vain individuals, the Omega is quick to anger, and his race has bore grudges caused by his self-important behaviour. Never the less, the Ambassador has retained the title of Ambassador for two Generations, and he has no intention of allowing himself to lose his power and respect amongst a mainly equal race. The Ambassador identifies as male, for the sake of convenience when communicating with other species.

Weapon of choice: See Races section above.

Here it is, my application. Enjoy.


----------



## Yru0

*Race Name:* The Compact

*Description: *
The Compact is an alliance of different species and factions all bound together out of necessity. Originally, The Compact Accord began as the Coalition Treaty which was designed to unite two species against a common aggressor which was invading their region. These two factions were the Terran Hanseatic League, a corporate giant which had united the nations of their planet, and the Demiurg, a stubborn and industrious race.

Following the founding war, the Coalition found itself the dominant power in a region of space it had not even known was inhabited by so many others until the Kree had attacked. It was decided that the military focused nature of the Coalition Treaty was ineffective in the new world the two races found themselves in, and after much debating the Compact Accord was drawn up, an economic treaty which united the Demiurg and Hansa under a single parliment which governed all actions of the Compact as a whole. Newly designed Hansa vessels were soon floating amongst the stars, laden with Demiurg goods from the great mines, the Compact emerged into its region of space as an economic and industrial juggernaut, quickly carving out a sphere of influence without resorting to conflict, but rather through an economic monopoly. It was during this period of expansion when the Compact truly became what it is today, with the addition of many smaller civilisations yet unable to break away from their solar system's gravity well joining the great alliance. 

The final Alliance took shape with the absorption of the Surrogate race into the treaty, completing the leading hegemon of the three major races of the Compact.

*History:* The great founding war that forced the creation of the compact left an irreparable scar on the psyche of both the Terran and the Demiurg people, although following the conflict captured technology allowed for rapid reconstruction and restructure of forces to present a united front to any potential future aggressors.Vessels quickly began to expand the Compact, new worlds and outposts fuelling the insatiable economy in turn helped resulted in even more expansion and growth. The Hanseatic League dominated the space lanes, flooding the market with profitable trade and goods from the Demiurg mines, factories and even the mighty shipyards of D’Arvan. Derivatives of the Treaty were used to annex smaller civilizations peacefully, allowing the Compact to grow a mighty Empire. 

However, as the Compact continue to grow and the coffers were filled, the military became more and more sidelined, they still received adequate funding, if not surplus thanks to the economy and their protection of the convoys from roaming pirates, but their leaders had grown docile, confidence in the Navy’s abilitiy to guard their new Empire, and against Pirates it was adequate. Unfortunately, Compact Space was growing faster than the Military could defend it and some military leaders began to question the effectiveness of the outdated tactics with the reality of defending an ever-growing region of space. Another re-think of the Compact's military strategy was required, but no solution could be found as the ageing fleet was being tasked with a far too large area to patrol. However, it was a young and ambitious Demiurg tactician who finally solved the conundrum that threatened to be the great weakness of the Compact, and turn it into their greatest strength. Captain Kadien witnessed how particularly troublesome pirate groups would utilise a single large ship as a base for smaller vessels to cover more area, the better their luck of finding an unescorted merchantman. Whilst routing the group, he analysed the tactics and saw how they could be incorporated into the Compact navy's doctrine, he soon ordered a retrofit of his own ship as a testing bed for his schemes. 

The great change was the increasing use of strike craft warfare, with a relatively small fleet capable of projecting a great military force over a very large area with the use of small and agile craft. The results impressed the Admirality to such an extent, that the entire navy was overhauled and the great coffers of the Hansa dipped into to fund the construction of a new fleet based around carrier strike groups. The massive restructuring not only resulted in an overhauled fleet but also the Demiurg’s industrial processes, with their shipyard factories becoming more streamlined and efficient by necessity to fulfil so many orders. The first combat trial of this new force would take place in one of the greatest conflicts undertaken by the fledgling compact, and help incorporated into it the third hegemon race: The Surrogates.

The Surrogates are a predominantly cybernetic race, with the steady destruction of their natural ecosystem on their homeworld, forcing them to alter their own bodies and move a guiding hand on evolution. The result was a species that saw themselves as superior to primitive organics, and soon they became a feared force in their region, enslaving numerous smaller factions. However, in came time when an even greater evil sought to conquer the Surrogate worlds, and in desperation, the ruling council plead for assistance from the Compact, and the reinforced alliance obliged.

By the time the war was over, the compact navy had been put through its paces, and although casualties were sustained, the tactics of guerrilla warfare in space caused enormous losses in the enemy's capital ship fleet, with the large lumbering vessels easy pickings for the nimble fighter swarms of the Compact. In return for their assistance, the battered, but living, Surrogates were adopted into the Compact, although their race has even to this day, lived with a great shame of their past sins, and seek to atone for them in the defense of the weaker members of the compact.








^The Surrogate Wars

*Settled Planets:* The Compact numbers roughly a hundred worlds, although many are newly colonised with a population of ten million or less, roughly 20 only have around one million colonistis. 48 Compact world’s however are regarded as ‘More Developed’ and form the core of the alliance.

*Spoken Languages:*
With so many different languages spoken within the Compact Parliament, not only of the three hegemon races but the many smaller factions, most of which are only of a single world, and even client nations with separate treaties, the Parliament early on agreed to have (Compact) Common spoken and written in official Compact matters, favouring no other single language.

-(Compact) Common

*Written Languages*

-(Compact) Common

*Levels of leadership:*

_The Hegemony_ – The three leaders or representatives thereof, of the three hegemon factions of the Compact. Technically equal to the council of the Compact in weight and equal to one another, the Chairman of the Terran Hanseatic League actually wields the most power due to that race’s dominance of the Compact.

_The Chancellor_ – The elected leader of the Council, who serves for a term of 8 years.

_The (Compact) Council_ – Members elected to represent their faction’s interests within the Compact as a whole.
In addition to these there are other political rankings and military positions, such as the Admiralty Board, in command of the Navy, and the Secretary of Defense.

*Technology:* That of its member factions, although the navy has largely become standardized due to the influence of the Hansa, with extensive use of carrier based vessels and tactics allowing the navy to cover extensive areas with fewer vessels effectively. As such, the Compact has developed significant radar, fleet communications and tracking technologies, in addition to some stealth technologies designed to help mask the positions of the main fleets whilst in battle.

*Allies and enemies:* (Will add later if any comes up  )

*Races:*

*race name:* The Terran Hanseatic League

*planet of origin/the surface appearance:*
_Terra –_
Terra is an incredibly Earth-like world, but the Hanseatic League had risked destroying it’s ecosystem during the industrial age, with significant global warming and exploitation, luckily they stopped at the brink, but many argue that it was not becuasethe Terrans saw any error in their ways, but rather could better gather the materials off world than mine their own world, and that it would be economically harmful to destroy it. Pristine Nature Preserves border mighty shining cities made of towering glass skyscrapers, the fruits of a booming economy, but one thing remains omnipresent on the world, the dominance of the Hanseatic League, the Cities are the bases of the great economic juggernaut, and even the apparently natural Nature Preserves are in fact kept in the perfect condition thanks to complex control of the local conditions, nothing is untouched.

*average life span:*
80-200 years, depends largely on how much augmentation the individual has access to.

*settled planets:*
Technically the Hansa only has direct control of it’s home system, that of Terra, and all settled planets are under the control of the Compact parliament, but the Hansa is the most powerful of the 3 Hegemon races and due to its large trade network can have significant leverage on many small client nations dependant on the Compact.

*common features:*
They look very much like humans, in fact one would only really find a difference at the genetic or cellular level. 

*spoken languages:* 
A number of Languages evolved on Terra, but by the time of the Compact, (Terran) Standard was being promoted by the League. (Compact) Common is also widely spoken and there is a major motion amongst the Compact to make it the official language of all 3 hegemon races.


*written languages:*
(Terran) Standard and (Compact) Common

*levels of leadership:*

_The Chairman of the Terran Hanseatic League_ – Many years ago this position would’ve been titled that of CEO of the Hanseatic League, but since the corporate alliance’s dominance of its planet, many felt that some change was needed. The Chairman is elected by the board for a four year term but elections are only necessary every second 4 years, as the Board votes whether or not they are required.

_Member of the Board_ – Essentially similar to a ruling council or senate, some seats are elected by the people of their region, although it is rare for anyone on the board to have not risen in the ranks of the Hanseatic League before joining.

Beneath these positions there are other executive branches and positions, as well as the Hansa merchant fleet, the Navy, which they dominate, and the normal citizenry.

*backstory: *
The Hanseatic League began as an alliance between several major mega-corporations on Terra originally to better aid their profits, however, soon enough these corporate entities realised that the divinsions of their race was more harmful than beneficial, even to the bottom line, and so set about unifying Terra under the Terran Hanseatic League. 
Today the League dominates trade in the local Region of Space, and is the most populous member of the Compact, with Terrans often seen serving in the Compact army and Fleet. The Compact Navy itself is a direct expansion of that of the Hansa, as they are more heavily invested with their mighty merchant fleet. 

*technology:*
The Hansa uses more traditional technology, although that does not make it any less effective or advanced. Kinetic railgun armanments are often fitted on their vessels and thermonuclear power stations are one of the more common sources of energy. Hansa ships are some of the most efficient in the galaxy, cost effective and relatively easy to mass produce they form the backbone of both the Compact Navy and the Merchant fleet, although over the years the Navy has seen more and more integration with the Surrogates and particularly the Demiurg who build the majority of the craft.

*allies and enemies:* Member of the Compact

*race name:* The Demiurg

*planet of origin/the surface appearance: *
_D’Arvan_ – at first glance a largely barren world, with mighty mountain ranges, and deserts. There a number of forests and seas, but it lacks any particular large ocean. It is somewhat larger than Earth, creating a heavier gravitational pull, leading to the Demiurg’s more stocky size.

*average life span: *
200-250 years, although the oldest Demiurg known lived to the ripe age of 300.

*settled planets:*
As with the Hansa, they technically own only their homesystem, D’Arvan, but with the Demiurg’s affinity of mining and industry, many mining colonies and facilities are largely staffed by their kind, as are the mighty Shipyards, with those of D’Arvan filling orders from small merchant vessels and strike craft to mighty Dreadnaughts and Carriers.

*common features: *
They resemble Humans but are shorter and stockier, they are generally an honourable and honest race, stubborn as **** too. In the mines all are equal, all are brothers and sisters and must look out for each other, helping to form a sense of common goal and unity.









*spoken languages:*

D’Arvani – It is often heard in the factories and mines of the Compact, with even non-Demiurg workers taking it up.

(Compact) Common

*written languages:*

D’Arvani

(Compact) Common

_levels of leadership:_

The Demiurg are divided into a number of Clans, each having their own King or Queen. Every decade they vote amongst themselves for one of their own, or of nobility, to lead their race.

_Chancellor_ – The Head of the Royal Council.

_The Royal Council_ – Made up of the ruling Monarchs of the Demiurg.

_Aristocracy_ – Nobles, although there ARE subdivisions and some overlapping with the Bourgeoisie.

_Bourgeoisie_ – The ‘Middle Class’ anywhere from wealthy homeowners to mighty tradesmen of noted valour.

And of course the general citizenry.

*backstory: *
The Demiurg Clans have existed for as long as history cares to remember, and they have warred, made peace and generally co-existed for all that time. However, once they reached the stars, the Clans grew closer and closer, realising than a collective effort was needed. During the founding war of the Compact, the Demiurg united against the common threat, creating the Royal Council.

The Demiurg are natural builders and miners, committed to their tasks, they fuel the mighty Compact with everything from ore to gems, household appliances to warships, even agriculture has been focused on the Demiurg, the producers of the Compact. Regardless, in a time of war, they are the first to pick up their weapons and the last to leave the field.

*technology: *
The Demiurg often use laser or ion technology, generally in mining; they also have a number of technologies designed to aid them living in hostile environments, which more often than not exist on lucrative worlds. Strip-mining technology is also being developed by the Demiurg, with large vessels capable of mining entire asteroids in a matter of days already parts of the fleet.

*allies and enemies:* Member of the Compact.

*race name:* The Surrogates

*planet of origin/the surface appearance:*
Ka’has’shi – a barren wasteland, long since exploited of its natural resources, the world, even to begin with, was never truly pleasant, and with a sun that bathed it in a major storm every second century or so, the Surrogates had to fight to survive. In addition to this, due to a slow rotation, half the world burns for half a year (roughly 5 earth months) under roasting sunlight whilst the other is plunged into a deep night.

*average life span: *
Naturally only 40-50 years, due to the harsh conditions on their world, although biologically they could live to almost 150 if they were under better conditions. With augmentation, they can exploit this, and Surrogates can easily live to 300, but the wealthy can live even further, with some nearing the age of 600.

*settled planets:* 
As members of the compact they only have control of their home system, Ka’has’shi. (Worth noting, that Ka’has’shi was a name given to another, more hospitable planet in the same system as their homeworld, both share the name with the ‘new’ homeworld the focus of the Surrogate population due to the devastation of the original homeworld, although many surrogates still live there, and it some restoration projects are under way).

*common features: *
They can look somewhat different to one another due to different augmentations and bionic limbs, but they are traditionally humanoid in appearance, with a pale blue skin and no hair. They also use large amount of cybernetics, most notable on Surrogate soldiers who are entirely enclosed in their robotics.








^Surrogate Warrior

*spoken languages:*
Shi – The native tongue of the Surrogates, although in declining use thanks to the rapid acceptance of (Compact) Common, although it can still be found in a number of military terms used throughout the Compact.
(Compact) Common

*written languages:*
Shi
(Compact) Common

*levels of leadership:*

The Surrogate race was at one point an Empire, but following the Great War in which it joined the compact, the Emperor was killed in battle, and his successor abdicated his throne in preference of a republic.

_The Lead Council_ – The ruling individuals of the Surrogate people, they have a rotating leadership, with a term lasting a year before the member must step down, although the ‘leader’ has little more power than the others, and acts largely as a ‘speaker’. Each member of The Lead Council must by elected by the current Lead Council in addition to the General Assembly.

_The General Assembly_ – The ‘senate’ of the Surrogates if you will, all its members are elected.

These are in addition to military and other (generally lower) civilian rankings.

*backstory: *
As a consequence of their planet’s hostility, wars between the early Surrogate factions were often fought for resources necessary for survival, these wars eventually began harming the planet even more, so the Surrogates began augmenting and enhancing their biology, desperate to survive. By the time the race finally united and began to expand into the reaches of space, their world was all but dead, with huge swathes of the ecosystem obliterated. Reagardless, the Surrogates had survived against the odds, and this fact, coupled with the advantages of their enhanced biology in relation to pure ‘organics’ lead them to become arrogant, selfishly believing themselves supeirior to all. The Surrogate empire was founded on tyrannical rule and oppression of the ‘lesser’ species; however, in the Great War against the Kree empire, coming in force following the Compact’s defeat of its satellite state, resulted in its destruction and the formation of the Surrogate Republic which exists today.

Upon joining the Compact at the end of the war, with the Kree all but destroyed, the Surrogates had hardly suffered better, with roughly 60% of their population dead they had to rebuild from the ground up and even to this day the Surrogates have little major populations beyond their home system. The surrogates are deeply ashamed of the actions of their Empire and seek to atone for their and their ancestor’s actions.

Within the Compact the Surrogates are often used in the army, primarily for special forces due to their advantages thanks to their cybernetics and also due to their relatively lower population.

*technology: *
The Surrogates heavily utilise robotic and laser technology, in addition to cybernetics. They also have a number of life support technologies, which allow them to survive the harsh conditions on a number of locations (ie; the ‘old’ homeworld).

*allies and enemies: *Member of the Compact.

_*Characters:*_

*Warrior Character:*

*Name:* Lev Kellum

*Title: *Admiral

*Rank in culture:* The commander of a carrier battlegroup, Kellum could be even higher in the rankings, but refuses to be pulled further behind a desk. He is famed throughout the Compact and wields significant political weight because of it, often all that allows his superiors to allow his often unorthodox and brazen tactics.

*Age:* 110

*Appearance:* Kellum is a career soldier, and it shows in his weathered face. Memories of war and combat rage behind his dark brown eyes. Traditionally, Kellum wears his captain's uniform, proud of his vessel which he has captained for the majority of his career and taken through many engagements. Early on in his life, Kellum like many others who had lived full lives, refused extensive youth rejuvenation surgery, standard procedures that go hand in hand with augmentations that extend the natural lifetime of a Terran, which although do reduce aging, still give its appearance until the age of about 50-60. As such, Kellum may appear old, with graying hair and somewhat wrinkled features across his dark skin, yet he remains able to stand toe-to-toe in the ring with any of the younger soldiers under his command due to a rigorous training regime enforced upon him since childhood by military parents, in addition to extensive augmentation and enhancements to his body. Due to this, he is very fit and this combined with his air of authority and confidence, creates a rather imposing figure that the men below him obey, his allies respect and that his enemies fear.


*Personality:* Kellum was brought up by military parents to be a soldier, and military life has embedded itself in every aspect of his personality. Confident, yet not outspoken, Kellum can convince others of his view with charisma but is more than willing to sit down and listen to grievances than to solve a problem with ultimatums and weapons. Loyal to the compact and the men he commands, Kellum would gladly give up his life for them both, it is his own philosophy that if men are willing to die by his orders, then a commander must be willing to die for them too, and he has been reprimanded on many occassions by superirors for refusing to abandon his men, the most notable being a major boarding action of the _Ember of Apocalypse_, and refusing to retreat with the rest of the commanding officers, Kellum took up arms with his men and helped drive the enemy from the ship, as such he recieved a demotion from Fleet Captain, but was swiflty promoted by a higher ranking member of the admirality board. 


*History:* From his early childhood, Kellum wanted nothing more than to be a soldier in the Compact army, however, his dreams shifted after he witnessed the display of force by one of the Compact's first devoted carrier battlegroups, and he attempted to enlist as a Navy pilot at the age of 17, however, with the fleet not yet fully refurbished, the recruiting offices turned him down in favour of more experienced candidates. Not disuaded, Kellum signed up at the booth next door and enlisted in the Marines. Kellum was ordered to report to the 9th Orbital Cavalry accompanying the battlegroup of the carrier _Death's Woes_, the flagship of the famous Captain Kadien. Over the years Kellum distinguished himself as a courageous and formidable soldier, swiftly rising in the ranks, but it was during one mission that went horribly wrong that he gained the Fleet Commander's eye.

Part of a small team sent to recon ahead of a main invasion force, Kellum and his comrades were ambushed and hunted across the wilderness, unable to contact their supeiriors they managed to escape on their own by commandeering a hostile gunship, which Kellum piloted with such skill in not only escaping, but dealing a major blow to the hostiles below, that he was re-assigned to the _Death's Woes_ strike craft squadron. In his first term of service as a navy pilot, Kellum proved a natural in the cockpit, and merciless to his foes; it was not long before Maeus was given his first ship command of a small frigate, but Captain Kadien wished to teach the young captain that war was not the only way, and rather not the desired method either, it was here that Kellum learnt that the key to a military victory, is to not fire a single shot unless absolutely necessary. Kellum learned from the great commander and took his teachings to the field, however, during the Surrogate wars 80 years ago, Captain Kadien was killed when the _Death's Woes_ sacrificed itself to hold back an advancing enemy fleet, this event shook Maeus to the bone, but he recovered with a new sense of obligation to his fallen mentor and to the compact as a whole. It was following this act that the 1st fleet was broken up suffering heavy casualties, and Maeus was given command of the _Ember of Apocalypse_, a vessel which he has taken to hell and back, over the years, and became a household name amongst the compact during the Surrogate Wars, with Kellum either commanding either naval engagments or 'In the mud' with marine detachments on the ground.

*Weapon of Choice:* The strike craft and battlegroup of the _Ember of Apocalyse_ is always his first choice, the _Ember_ is an aging vessel compared to the more modern carrier vessels, but has been retrofitted by the Demiurg shipyards so proficiently that more often than not it outclasses them, particularly as super carriers become more and more as command and control centers and strike craft bases than warships. There have also been many motions to change the name of the vessel from the more dark title popular during the Surrogate wars to one of the more uplifting names that politicans find would present a better image to the people, all requests have been flatly denied by Kellum who states that he "never lost the _Ember_ on the field, and damn well won't to some pen pushers."

On the ground Kellum is proficient with much of the Compact armies' arsenal, but often goes in with a standard assault rifle or medium ranged carbine, preferring tactical options to specialization. His armor is also almost indistinguishable to the standard Orbital Cavalry's, now the elite of the Compact, save for the Surrogate special forces divisions themselves, save for the insignia of the Fleet on his shoulder, rather than any 'mud-kicker' rank.

*Political Character:* (still adding)

*Name:*Lorna Corvitz

*Title:* Member of the Board (Hansa)/ Hansa Representative to the Compact/Ambassador of the Compact

*Rank in culture:* Lorna Corvitz is a rising star within both Hansa and Compact politics, being the youngest Member of the Board in the history of the modern Hansa when she joined, she quickly proved herself a shrewd politician and gained the eye of the current Chairman, becoming his protege, and expected by many, his likely successor.

*Appearance: Despite nearing 60, Lorna physically looks no older than 30 thanks to advancements in rejuvenation and biological augmentations within the Hansa becoming available to the upper class; for one of her status she is seen as young, with a long life ahead of her. Even without augmentations, Lorna is a stunning woman, and doesn't shy away from using her vibrant nature and youth to her advantage.*

*Backstory:* Coming from a family of wealthy merchants, Lorna was their fourth and youngest child, and therefore didn't have much expectation for joining the family industry, as such, she was destined to become a pampered daughter of an industrialist, but the young Lorna had mighty ambitions and used her heritage as leverage to join the Hansa government office, rapidly making her way up the ranks. By the age of 30, she became the youngest ever elected Member of the Board and her popularity only increased because of it; rather than fall in line and go through the motions like most of the inexperienced Members she strove to make a name for herself, and both her rivals and allies discovered that she was ruthless to any who stood in the way of her ambitions. Lorna's sudden rise to prominence drew the eye of the ruling Chairman, who was intrigued by the fiery young woman and took her under his wing, essentially becoming her mentor. By the time she was elected as a representative of the Hansa to the Compact council, none could doubt this woman's ambitions, and many consider it only a matter of time until the entire Hansa follows her lead, if not even more.

*Age: *60 (physically 30)

*Personality:* Lorna is ambitious, and that makes her dangerous, she expects nothing less than the top and is willing to get down and dirty to get there. In term of her political ideals, she sees war and the military as an extension of the Compact government, as well as that of the Hansa, simply one way to solve a problem, sometimes it's the preferable method, other times it is not. When offered the chance to represent the compact at the meeting she leapt at it, the potential benefits of the Compact were huge, although, like many, she is weary of losing her independence, the Compact has 'unified' more than it's fair share of smaller races.

*Weapon of Choice:* Although she's not a soldier, Lorna has ensured that she is proficient with firearms and carriers a small pistol on her person, just in case.

Ok I just have to be a Sheep and post these :









^ The _Ember of Apocalypse_ is a Kadien Class Super Carrier, the first class of Super Carrier built by the Compact, and still is as deadly today as it was over 80 years ago, if not more so. It holds both an Interceptor and a Bomber squadron, allowing it to both combat strike craft and capital ships, although it also holds more craft in storage if the active squadrons suffer heavy losses. In addition to this it can carry landing assault craft for the Orbital Cavalry and planetary assault gunships to support any ground based operations. The _Ember_ however, is no pushover in a frontal fight either, although it cannot go toe-to-toe with a battlecruiser or higher capital class vessels, it is more than prepared to fend off lighter tonnage vessels that stray past its escorts, although in a close quarters fight the carrier is designed to take the damage rather than dish it out, staying together long enough to soak in fire as it's escorts rally to its defense, whilst being able to recover later and still operate its squadrons.









^The Nyx class Super Carrier is a much newer design than the Kadien Class, and shows it off, taking full advantage of being designed from the bottom up with the latest technologies. It has become the most common Super Carrier in the Compact Navy in it's brief history, and can field as many active craft as the older Kadien Class. However, the Nyx is more designed towards Command and Control, projecting its power and co-ordinating its fleet, depending heavily on its escorts and squadrons for defense. In addition to this, additional space is taken up by more command and control equipment, meaning that less inactive craft can be placed in storage. All of this results in it being a true force to be feared when coupled with a fleet, but in a war of attrition, many strategists point out that lessons could be learned from the constantly refitted _Ember of Apocalypse._









The _Space Power Projection Command Ship_, is the newest in a line of Escort Carriers developed by the Compact to fill the void created by the relatively small number of larger Carriers and Super Carriers. Escort Carriers were originally designed to escort convoys of merchantmen which were deemed an inefficient expense of a full carrier battlegroup, but over the years they have proven their worth, and the SPPCS is also designed to be incorporated into larger fleets, and the _Ember of Apocalypse_ co-ordinates itself with the _Kursk_ and _Stalingrad_ escort fleets, which, although officially part of the _Ember's_ battlegroup, are often seperated by significant distances in order to better cover their sector, although can support each other with strike craft if necessary.









^ Just to prove they do battleships and stuff too 


Yes it's Space Battleship Yamato and no I do not care  We have fluffy balls and cats of death let me have my moment....pretty please? :3


----------



## son of azurman

ok loving the races so far,didn't expect so many good replies considering this is my first rp but i will try my best to be a good gm.i will leave the recruitment thread up for another couple of days so that i can get the action ready so if any one else wishes to join thats how long you've got.


----------



## flash43

Character

Real Name: Savar Magnus

Titles: Gold Battalion Commander,
Sparrowhawk Ace Squadron Leader
Starship Captain
PDF Chief Tactitian
(various other command positions of lower class.)

Rank in Culture: Very high (is that the right way to put it?)

Appearance: 6'5" blue eyes, curly brown hair, athletic, very large hands, likes to wear denim casually.

Backstory: Raised an orphan having never known his parents, along with Savar's natural intelligence and fighting skill made him an ideal choice for the commando program in the formative years of Ceta space.
Then, there was no proper army, merely the V Guard, a small garrison on each world for pyrate defence. The Space Navy was powerful, and their fighter pilots were (and are) an elite force.
The commandos eliminated the few major threats before they could act. He was the commander of his squad (un-named for security reasons) containing the current four Elite Battalion commanders; Takar Lernov, Jonas Kyte, Janine Marren and Savar himself.
During his time as a commando he was brought into service as a Squad Sargent and was promoted to Squad Captain within two years of active service, due to his actions preventing a terrorist group leader Surlaw's plan to slaughter the entire senate in a bombing on Pegasus itself.
His Squad was considered the best just four years later.
That year they discovered an ancient temple on the seabed of Pegasus whilst searching for a possible Surlaw undersea base. In the temple they found energy crystals like those used in the weapons of the federation, but of unimaginable power. The contact with the crystals caused the reawakening of the powers lost to their people when the 24 Pegasiens from the future died 100,000 years ago.
However, the sniper of The squad at that time was Mikeal Lernov (later KIA and replaced by Janine), the brother of Takar, yet he received no powers. After returning to the commando HQ on Pegasus they told their findings. They had brought a footlong shard of crystal back with them, it and their powers were fully tested by scientists.
The commanders of the PDF decided to keep their powers under wraps.
Their abilities wore off without contact with the crystals, so they were each issued with a shard of crystal in a sealed locket which they could open when needed.
Unknown to them as they continued their search for Surlaw, a few Pegasien scientists began extensive research into the crystal...
Three years later they foiled the plans of Surlaw once more, stopping an all out war with the PDF. In doing so they led the first ever ground attack of the Volunteer Guard. Leading a full company each against the 1st drone army which outnumbered them 10:5.
This action caused the PDF to bring the first four elite battalions out of stasis (that's another story) and promoted the squad's members to be the first battalion commanders.
Over the past 200 years they have honed all their skills to perfection and the PDF is still adamant the four battalions and the Guard is all the Federation needs....

Age: 36 physically, 243 due to enhancements from military.

Personality:
Although often quite quiet and pragmatic, Savar likes a joke (especially with Jonas Kyte, his former squadie) and doesn't shy away from his men off duty. In battle he is a roaring symbol of valour, generally he is found in the thickest fighting, commanding his army through the feed in his HUD.
In the senate or on diplomatic duties Savar is a smooth talking, smiling politician. He has an honest approach to diplomacy and won't hide the problems or agree with a more powerful Senator if he thinks they're wrong.
On leave Savar spends his time building and designing anything mechanical that is allowed by the laws of physics, he is an excellent pilot and mechanic and loves to customise his personal vehicles and weapons.

Weapons of Choice: MKIV Crystal Rifle, Superheated Broadsword, two Battle Pistols OR
MKIX Command Battle-suit with two tri-barrelled pulse mini-guns (one on each arm) with beam function, one left shoulder mounted microrocket launcher, one right shoulder mounted phasecannon sniper and the same superheated broadsword.
Both loadouts with remaining standard equipment e.g. Grenades etc.

Sorry if the background section is really boring, it's hard to make it flow on my phone! Lemme Know other problems.


----------



## Klomster

Oooh, several interesting races.

Although, i sort of hope not too many others join, since i would have a hard time remembering everyone.

New coming players should NOT listen to me, if they want to play you are more than welcome.


Question for the GM.
Can i and everyone else assume the bugs have at least one or more encounters with the other races?
Considering my unusual spread.

And sorry Yru0, but i can only envision your race as going around with age of sail ships in space wearing tri-corns and having dwarfs on board 

Looking forward to playing


----------



## son of azurman

yes if both players want it you could have encountered any of the other races.


----------



## Septok

Sorry if I'm a tad late, but I'm writing a sign-up at the moment. It might be up today, at latest tomorrow. It's already quite large (over 3,000 without the character), and I'm really looking forward to this.

Basically, I'm posting to say: I'm nearly done, please don't stop the signups on me.


----------



## son of azurman

dont worry this is the reason im keeping it o[pen so that others have a final chance to post


----------



## Malochai

I've been adding a few additional bits of information to the Nyæni sheet; nothing serious, just a bit more info on weapons, and a key features bit under 'Common Features'. I'll probably add a bit more in until Recruitment is closed, if you have no objection, SoA?


----------



## Yru0

SoA, I've got to ask, is the 2 character thing still going, or are we good for only one? 

Edit: Haha Klomster  I'll take that as a compliment, and perhaps the fault of watching Treasure Planet last night (ah Disney, you made my childhood :3 ). And nice work on the bugs btw, taken something mindless and crafted a character out of it, nifty  I'm still not sure if the Compact would be "Oh yay! More people to trade with and exploit!" or "Oh nay! Bugs that eat our workers and customers! SQUISH 'EM SQUISH 'EM SQUISH 'EM!!!!"


----------



## son of azurman

well 2 characters i would like but if your culture would only have 1 then thats fine.
ye malochai your aloud to keep editing as long as you in form me of any major changes


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Oh god this is up already how did I not see this tommorow expect the Cybran nation to join


----------



## Malochai

Right, will do. I may put up another character, so I have one general, one political. It makes more sense to me now that I think about it.


----------



## son of azurman

ok tyranno dont worry as long as you can get your sheet in and have decent amounts of info your gonna be in.
romero's own might be in he just needs to modify his race a bit.


----------



## General Smyth

I don't think my race would send a second 'political' diplomat but if it's needed I could write something up.


----------



## son of azurman

no its ok it entirely depends on what your race is like wether or not there would be 2 but i was just saying it would make more sense for some surcamstances


----------



## Septok

So we need 2 characters - a political representative and a general-warrior dude? 

Consider it done in the next 18 hours.


----------



## Malochai

Political character added; he's a bit old to be a fighter


----------



## Klomster

Hmmm, i did a drawing of one of the bugs. A worker.

Looks a bit to much like an ant. I wanted them to have a bit more starship troopers arachnid look. (But it's not them, and they are not that large. Except some, but they are old.)

And yes, for those that realised my race reminds of the arachnids, i just found that out myself .


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Intriguing.

Race Name: Mol'Omra'Chai (Moloch to outsiders)

Homeworld/description: The Moloch hail from now dead planet called Sh'ka'alra-Mol'Omra'Chai ("Cradle of the God's children"), or simply Sh'Ka'Alr, a world located on the outermost fringes of the galaxy. In its glory days, it was a harsh but beautiful world, covered in verdant rainforests and long expanses of desert. The Northern hemisphere was made up of a large continent called Ursh'Kaelek, which was the centre of the Moloch population. The southern hemisphere made up with smaller continents and numerous archepelagoes, these small islands are host to many tshrines that sailors visit to request the God's protection for their voyage (in their early spacefaring days, the captains of the ships would do the same). Now it is a radiation-scorched rock, any remaining fauna and flora horribly mutated and once glorious bio-cities now twisted beyond reckoning and the air is now a poisonous fume that not even the Moloch can resist. Now they are a nomadic people.

Average Lifespan: Sk'raill'ta (1000 years+) (depending on the what species the individual has devoured) 

Settled Planets: Though normally nomadic, some Moloch Dominions do settle on planets. Z'skayr, Oma'rath and Sh'krail are such worlds they have settled. Most were barren orbs which were successfully terraformed, while some were gained through conquest.

Languages: Omra'Se (spoken): Considered by many to be thick and guttural, Omra'Se is considered to be among the most difficult languages to speak, since the Moloch's naturally deep voices can handle the strain it puts on the vocal cords. If a human constantly spoke it, they can eventually lose their voices. When describing something, the words have to be tied into the name of the subject.

Omra'Va (written): The written language of the Moloch consists of intricate characters that are interlinked to form concepts










Physiology: When one looks at a male and female Moloch, they can easily be mistaken for two different species. Males are the most intimidating, standing a staggering 9ft in height. Their skulls end with a cone of bone where the hair sprouts from (often mistaken for an incredibly high top knot), their noses recede to the point where they are completely skull-like, their mouths have no lips, but they can express emotions thanks to their multi-jointed jaws. A male Moloch's skin is also more spiky and more like armour plating. Female Moloch are much less intimidating, standing only 7ft5 (give or take). Their heads are much closer to a human face, the noses are also receded, but their skulls are completely shaped like a normal human skull and tendrils as well as hair sprout from them. These tendrils serve a purpose during moments of intimacy and also serve to carry objects.

All Moloch tend to have grey-dull green skin, their eyes range in colour from orange to black. They are monstrously strong, capable of tearing a man's head off with terrifying ease and can hurl things that most would not be able to even lift. Their ears are pointed, each protruding 3 spikes. Their hair is chameleonic and the colour is determined by aesthetic sense and emotions. They are all immensely resilient, many times has a foolish opponent believed he killed a Moloch, only for his former victim tear his heart out. They also have clawed fingers and razor sharp teeth. All Moloch possess a highly adaptable genetic code and as such can absorb new material from other organisms. This can be done through comsuming other organisms or implanting other body parts, granting the Moloch more abilities, but is only reserved for those they respect.

Description (history and culture): A nomadic race that abandoned its dead homeworld, the Moloch have wandered the stars for over 20,000 thousand years upon their Dominion ships, their society built upon their religion and warrior-ethics. For them, it is considerably rare to settle a planet and only do so as a last resort. When one encounters the Moloch andwhen they get past the feeling of intimidation and the general hustle and bustle of Moloch life, at night a visitor feels the sensation of mourning. This is apparent when they are observed praying for the soul of their homeworld and even weeping. For millenia, their religion has been the pillar of their civilisation. They worship a trinity of deities: Al'shek'Razi'ur'kar, the creator, Uma'shezi'Amak'ar-Ur'zela, the Prince of the flayed and La'mahsa'Reilish'ek, the lady of morbid indulgence. One peculiar part of their religious creed is that technology is blasphemous, for it imitates life while having no soul. So to compensate, the Moloch make use of sophistocated, living biotechnology. They also practice ritual cannabilism, believing that by eating the foe, you take some of his power, which is technically true. However they only reserve for honoured foes and many Moloch feel their opponents should be flattered that they want to eat them. At funerals, the corpse is eaten so that part of them would live on (literally). Each Moloch lives as part of a Dominion, a collective group of Dominion ships each answering to a Dominion Overlord. Moloch take honour seriously, believing that without honour they are nothing. Disputes are settled with duels, often first blood and pacts are rarely broken. Attitudes to outsiders vary from Dominion, some are all for interaction and trade, some are for isolation but there are those who would see the outsiders punished for their use of mechanical technology.

The first contact the Moloch made in their nomadic state was with the warlike Zelgethma, who attempted to wipe out the Dominions. The Moloch themselves retaliated and wiped put their foes, indeed the feast was rich and the Dominion that finished off the Zelgethma, Zur'lah'Sh'karl, settled what is now Z'Skayr...(more to be added)

(Bio)technology: Extremely advanced by most standards, the Moloch are well known for their biotechnology. Each 'device', from weapons to the Dominion ships are mainly living creatures, requiring only basic nutrition to function. Each piece has Moloch genetics within it, meaning that implants are never rejected (even in non-Moloch bodies). These devices are created and maintained by the Flesh-Crafters, Moloch with bio-kinetic abilities. They look monstrous, even for one of their kind, since they have altered themselves into a form that matches their objectives. Those who are captured by the Moloch who are not to be sacrificed or enslaved are sent to the Flesh-Crafters, to be changed into monstrous Flesh creatures, each made from the bio-kinetic concoctions of their masters. Most insidious of their creations are the the Zel'Hur'Gok and the Zem'She'Lak, mutated insects that serve the purpose of infiltration (if the Moloch do not know a hostile society well enough to infiltrate in shells). These creatures are telepathicaly linked to their masters and work differently. Zel'Hur'Gok attach themselves to a host's brain, whilst the Zem'She'Lak completely devour their hosts innards and fills the empty skin with thousands of carniverous insects and serve to make sure that the previous's host remains compliant if strong-willed. 

Weapons
Venomphage: A symbiotic creature that serves as a rifle. It harnesses the toxins within the user's blood that have'nt been purged by the kidneys, and amplifies the toxicity one hundredfold and hurls it out in a crystalised form.

Arachno-grenades: Essentially spider-grenades filled with a volatile corrosive bile.

Serpent's lash: (think Yuuzhan-Vong amphistaffs)

There are so many weapons used by the Moloch, these are just a few of the weapons they can grow/breed, such is the ingenuity and creativity of the Flesh-Crafters.

Societal Positions

Dominion Overlord (J'Skay'Ekva): The leaders of the Moloch Dominions, each having earned the right to rule. As part of his inauguration, the chosen Moloch eats the heart of his predescessor, so that his blood can continue on in his successor. A Dominion Overlord is expected to be a skilled military commander as well as a shrewd politician, since the fate of his Dominion may rest on his tongue as well as his sword.

Overlord (Ay'Ekva): The elite of Moloch society, The Overlords serve as generals and advisors to their Dominion Overlord. Each has earned his position through centuries of bloody warfare and the intrigues of politics and only they can succede their Liege-lord when he eventually passes into the fabric of the Gods. 

Flesh-Crafter (Sula'Tar'Vashoth): See Biotechnology

Hierophants: The priests

Allegiances: Varies from Dominion-to-Dominion

Character

Name: Erishak-Shuroz'Zelsas

Title: Red Prince of the Shi'urs'Ak Dominion

Rank in Culture: Overlord

Age: 800 years old (8'Aill)

Appearance: Erishak's features are typical of many male Moloch, He is 9ft tall, his eyes are red with flecks of orange. His ears are pierced and his face is tattoo'd in the blood of those who have opposed his Dominion and has tattoos of the hierophant's blessing. His skin has a reddish tinge, a result of absorbing the genetics of a Menoetian he devoured. His long hair is often red with unchangeable white strikes, another side-effect of his Menoetian and Nyaen meal but still retains a limited chameleonic ability. From his back protrudes a stinging tail, a biological combat augmetic often decorated with jewellery. In battle he often wears gauntlets and a breastplate forged from the chitin of the Zla'Serak, which is highly resilient through sheer hardness and emitting a gravi-energy shield. His lower body his adorned with a robe of flayed Nyaen skin and pierced accordingly with bone.

Personality: Patience and caution is what defines Erishak, having devoured many individuals of long-lived species, which contributed to his own long life span have allowed him to have such an ethos. Also like many of his kind, the Overlord takes matters of honor seriously and never betrays anyone unless there is evidence. Despite his appearance, he does have a sense of humour (albeit vulgar by other standards) and agrees that being open to other races is best for his Dominion's survival, but will unleash his rage if war is made. Like many of his people, Erishak is devoted to his Gods and any who insult them will have to prepare to have their hearts ripped out.

Background: The son of the current Dominion Overlord, Tarak-Shuroz'Zelsas, Erishak has served as one of Dominion Shi'Urs'Ak Overlords for many centuries. The first battle that the Red Prince participated in was against the Menoetian Empire, when they percieved the nomadic Moloch as a major threat. It was Erishak's defeat and consumption of a Stratēgos of the Empire that earned him the title of Ahsh'Ul'Ezrath and prompted a promotion to the rank of Urz'Hakar. 

It would be 4 centuries later that Erishak's glory would manifest. During the Shek'uliz'Vaan (time of kinsmans blood), a dark time when many Dominions turned on each other, fearing that this will lead to their species would render them extinct, Erishak's father called a conclave aboard his Bio-ship. It was Erishak's suggestion that the Dominions should be scattered further apart among the stars and only if the others were in danger of being wiped out could they assimilate them into their Dominions. The Urzh'Hakar planted his sword into the table, challenging all those who disagree to a single combat to the death. Only one did, and it came from a source he did not expect, one of his own, an Overlord named Asurkath-Nur'Skar. He claimed that Erishak knew very little of how the Dominions work and that he was still a lowly footslogger. Erishak smiled, "challenge accepted" intoned the Overlord. He charged, the sword still remained in the table until their was a clang. The weapon was in Erishak's hand and black blood seeped from Asurkath's face, until it slided of his head. As was the way of the Moloch, Erishak assumed the Overlords rank and signed the pact that ws to be in his blood, the blood of the slain Asurkath and all who have gathered.


Weapons: 

Arzl'Gath: A sword forged from the bones of a Stone Salamander and infused with a venom gland which drips a highly corrosive toxin that few can resist.

Mak'Akli'Tar: A custom -grown gauntlet that when thrust into a victim, drains the victim of their bodily fluids until a dessicated husk remains and fires their fluids into a ball of flames

Sk'Ors'Va tail: see appearance

Venomphage ring: A miniature variant of the weapon-organism, its range is only a few inches but is considered a weapon of self-defence (though Erishak's Moloch strength is normally sufficient)

I was in a bit of a rush, hope its all right.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

I have some free time so here they are

race name: The cybran nation

planet of origin/the surface appearance: originating from Segetasis 4, a planet which looks like earth only bigger and less seas (80% is land 20% is water)

average life span: 150-200 (The oldest is 1350 years old)

settled planets: Many planets from their own system and others

common features: Cybrans are bipedal, upright walking creatures and look quite familiar to humans most cybrans foreheads are metal from whre the AI chip was implanted and keeps them in check with the rest of the cybrans

spoken languages: Cybrans can speak most languages thanks to the AI in their brain Give them a couple of minutes with a new speicies and they will be able to speak their language fluently

written languages: Again they can write any language but the cybran writing is known as minervan

levels of leadership: The leader of the cybran nation is Gustav Brackman a Genius who came up with the technology to mearge their species brain with the computer programing on the chip.

Each planet is ruled by a Planatary Minister which rules his or her planet for Gustav Brackman as even his great mind can not control that many planets. Below them are colony Ministers which take the problems of the Colony and bring it forth to the planatery governer if they can't handle it themselves. Below them is The normal Cybrans who work and keep the nation going

backstory: The cybrans began their live as another race about 1350 years ago living in peace as their speicies went towards space allowing old grivences to wither and die. With that the infamous 'father' of all cybrans, Dr Gustav Brackman merged his brain with an AI with this the symbionts where formed. The old spicies goverment saw thius as a chance to exploit them and made a Loyalty program which made the anyone with a AI implant Unable to think for themselves. Gustav outraged by this made the Liberation matrix and with that fled with his closest symbionts and made the cybran nation.

Not long after that they ran into the old Spicies ran Into the seraphim and they taught the new comers something called 'The way' the colonists where taken in by the way and hoped to become good friends with the new species but the old spicies wouldn't have it and attacked the seraphim killing them all. The colonists outraged by this became the Aeon Illuminate and would cleanse all those who didn't belive in the way.

In response war raged across the systems as the three nations clashed in warfare with billions dieing because of this. The old species made a Terrifing weapon they called 'Black sun' a weapon cabable of destroying enitire planets. Threatened by this all three nations fought on the planet hoping to gain control of black sun. After a five day long battle the Cybrans won and loaded 'black sun' with a virus which would shut down all Quantum gates and release the liberation matrix to every planet. The cybrans then lived in peace for several years and hen the gates came back online sent massive assaults against the other nations homeworlds killing them all. They where now finally free.

That war was called the infinate war and lasted for a thousand years and now the Cybrans where the only ones left allowing them to carry on living in peace

technology: The cybrans are a very technologically advanced race and the main peice of tech is the ability to implant an AI in every Cybrans brain. They also have something called the Quantum gate network. A series of gates that allow them to transport to any planet immediatly but the only way to get back is to have a quantum gate on the other side this way of travel costs a lot of energy and costs more the more you send through it which is the one downside to it.

allies and enemies: They currently have no allies or enemys but can and are willing to fight for their freedom

Way of war: The cybrans make war by sending a single commander driving the mighty ACU (Armoured Command Unit) an can build a base of opperations which includes factories to make their dreaded war machines. The ACU may then construct a army which he alone must command and each commander takes a great deal of training from a young age.

If a battle drags out for too long the commander may ask to be authorised to make 'Experimental units' Thses units are incredible powerful and can Take out entire entire armies by themselves but they are not called 'experimental for nothing! Some experimentals are known to just fail in the middle of battle and just sit their for the rest of the battle until they are destroyed . In more severe cases the experimental unit is known to go haywire and destroy friendly units carving a path of destruction back to the commanders base and destroying him.

This mighty army is not without weakness. If the commander is destroyed the whole army will stop and just stay still awaiting instructions. The commander is no easy feat to kill as it is heavily armoured and carries a lot of fire power but nothing is invincble

The current units in use are:
The loyalist assault bot: A machine about human size that walks around on four legs and has two rapid fire pulse lasers on each arm. These units are fast moving and dish out a lot of damage but a fairly weak

The brackman mobile artillary: A machine about the size of a tank that fires a shell that when impacts realeases nanobots which begin to eat away anything aroung in it's area. It has very long range but very low health.

The adaptor: This all purpose monster has Shields, Anti air and anti missle making this a common sight on the front lines It has very low health so it's commonly hidden behind the loyalists

The gemini fighter bomber: The gemini is a fighter bomber which bombs leave behing a camera allowing the commander to see what they hit.

The renegade gunship: THis flies around and fires missles directly at foes and is equipped with shields but can be brought down pretty easily by rapid fire

The salem class destroyer: The destroyer has a lot of health and anti air plus long range ground whats more it has LEGS (Land Emergance Galleon System) Allowing it to pursue across land however it is not very good againt units close up to it

now for the experimental units:

The cybranosaurus rex: A mighty fusion of beast and metal this stands at 80 meteres tall launches missles grenades and breathes fire! However if the commander is not in constant control of it. It will go beserk and destroy everything around it.

The soul ripper: A experimental gunship which has been known to destroy forces on an entire planet bu itself. However it wieghs a lot and it's thrusters are a dodgy meaning it normally crash lands destroying itself and anything underneath it

The kraken: An experimental Subermarine that has torpedoes and laser beams attached to the ends of long tentacle like roters at the rear of it. However it's reciving system is not very good and it is commonly known just to sit their and do nothing

Character

real Name: Ivan Brackman

Title: Son of the father

rank in culture: Basically a prince

Appearance: Ivan is 29 and has ginger hair, gray eyes and his forhead has the craved symbol of the cybran nation

backstory: Ivan Brackman is a test tube baby, brought to term in a exo-womb and is the literal son of Dr Backman and a unknown female doner rumored to be Former cybran elite commander Doysta. Ivan is also the first succesful Proto-Cybran commander a grown Hybrid of Seraphim, cybernetics and Dr Brackmans Proto-Brain technology

Ivan was raised in the Haven node in close proximity of Dr Brackman (There where some concerns that his fathers current condition excisting as a brain and spinal cord sustained in a specially desighned oxygen-rich amnitonic solution might of been off putting to a small child)

Ivan was closely monitored before he was allowed to mix in with the other members of the Cybran community he showed enough promise at an early age to be enrolled at commander school on Altair II. There he worked his way through the classes quickly with his unique way of looking things and once he finished commander school he bacame head of Dr Brackmans Military protection staff 

age:earth years and race years: Earth Years: 19 Cybran years: 29

personality: Ivan is a calm and coll headed man able to think stratigically and effectivly even in the heat of battle. He is a good friend and will always try and support his friends in whatever way he can. He is intrigued by new things and has inherited to some of his fathers traits (For example saying 'oh yes' when something good happens but slowly and calmly)

weapon of choice: The ACU Mark 1 ( The last one left of it's kind)


----------



## Romero's Own

As promised soa, here they are. I hope they are good enough.

Race name: The Flusen

Planet of origin/the surface appearance: The Flusen originate from the planet Crinitus, a lush planet covered in rolling plains and beautiful forests.

Average life span: They seem never to age.

Settled planets: The Flusen have settled on no other planets than their own. But they have settled upon all of the four moons of their planet: Gurska, Yeavin, Nilabr and Codin.

Common features: 

http://blog.spoongraphics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/furry-monster/monster.jpg

Height: 1’6”-2’

Eye colour: Hucuba=Brown, Jamina=Green, Kequa=Blue

Fur colour: Hucuba=Dark Green, Jamina=Sandy, Kequa=Light Green

Other Info: Have two teeth on their top jaw but have a very powerful bite. Their single eye is used to transmit their mind waves and often flashes slightly when they are mentally working.

Spoken languages: The Flusen cannot speak, instead they transmit their thoughts in brain waves to the being or beings they wish to communicate and their thoughts are translated into that beings own tongue. No-one knows how the Flusen communicate with each other.

Written languages: The Flusen have no written language as they have little need for it.

Levels of leadership: Each of the three tribes, Hucuba, Jamina and Kequa, are led by a chief. These chiefs are level in rank and together they form the Tri-Council that rules the Flusen. Each tribe will have its own council to decide various matters involving that tribe and advising their chief.

Backstory: The Flusen were brought into the universe by a small asteroid that shattered in the atmosphere. The three parts of the asteroid landed in three different places. One fell into the desert of Jamina. One fell into the jungles of Hucuba. And one fell into the grasslands of Kequa. And so it was that three tribes were formed. 

The Flusen that emerged in Jamina adapted the colour of the sand and took the name of the desert as their own. The Flusen that emerged in the jungle adopted the colour of the leaves and took the name Hucuba. And the Flusen that emerged in Kequa took the colour of the grass and took the name of the lands as their own. It was when another asteroid fell that the Flusen came together once more. 

When the asteroid fell all three tribes felt drawn to it. And so, leaving their adopted homelands they set out across the planet till they all arrived at the crater. They accepted each other’s presence with ease and some even greeted the other tribe members as family. Yet it was the contents of the crater that drew most attention. For there was no trace of the asteroid. Instead the crater was filled with a clear liquid that shimmered in the sun. Gathering together each tribe discussed the pool and thee candidates were chosen. These three candidates stepped forwards and drank from the pool. Instantly the effects were shown. The eyes of each candidate flashed brightly, all the colours showing. After a moment the flashing stopped and the candidate’s looked around them at their tribes. The liquid was sweet and gave them great strength as they discovered that no more were they silent. The found they could speak inside the very minds of their tribe and that great power was theirs. And so were born the first Chiefs. 

Seeing the power that their new chiefs had received from the pool the tribes moved forward to drink themselves. Again their eyes lit up with bright flashes of colour before stopping, leaving them with mental powers unknown before. They could speak with each other without making a sound, they could lift small objects up into the air, and they could even lift themselves up to hover a few inches above the ground. But it was together they found true power. When they combined their new mental strength with one another they found they could lift huge loads with little effort and do many other difficult tasks with ease. While the tribes were discovering their new powers the three chiefs, the wisest and most powerful thanks to them drinking first, met and agreed that their tribes would band together and form one group, yet still remain in the three tribes. And so the first Tri-Council was formed.

From then on the Flusen flourished with their new powers. Soon they realized their true potential and discovered with the combined focus of around 20 of them they could fly a ship between Crinitus and the nearby moons. And so, they did. With the claiming of these new moons they discovered more fragments of the asteroid that had brought them to Crinitus. And inside they found the hibernating forms of more Flusen which they welcomed into the tribes. Each new Flusen was taken to the pool and they drunk there. And every time with a flashing of colour the Flusen developed mental powers. Around the pool was built the only building upon Crinitus or any of her moons, known as the Mind Fountain. Made from all the fragments of asteroid found by the Flusen on the moons and Crinitus itself it is an impressive structure. Standing at almost 80ft it is an intimidating tower of rock that was made by the combined mental might of all three chiefs. But it is not for protection, for any and all Flusen are free to drink from the pool anytime they wish. Instead it magnifies the power of the liquid and increases its strength. Every time another fragment of asteroid is added the liquid bestows greater power upon those who drink it. And so the Flusen search for fragments of the asteroid, for if it were ever to be complete the power would be unimaginable.

Technology: The Flusen have very little technology. They have no weapons as they have no enemies. They have no building as the climate upon Crinitus and her moons are perfect for them. They have no means of transportation as they have found that they can travel at impressive speeds using only their minds and even travel through space with enough focus.

Allies and enemies: Anyone want to ally with a furball??





*Character*

Real Name: Dur’fa’e 

Title: Dur’fa’e carries the title of his tribe, Jamina Council

Rank in culture: Dur’fa’e is a member of the council of Jamina. His duties are to advise the chief and deal with matters involving the tribe.

Appearance: Dur’fa’e is of average height for a Flusen, around 1’10”. He has fur the colour of sand and an emerald green eye. His two teeth are strong and white.

Backstory: Dur’fa’e was one of the first to drink from the pool after the chiefs and he embraced his new found power. Quicker than most he mastered his powers and for this he was noticed by the Jamina chief and made a member of the council. From there Dur’fa’e made a name for himself as a good advisor and clever thinker. He was one of the first to come up with the idea for space travel and in charge of the first flight to take place. Indeed he was on board when the craft landed on Yavin. He has drunk from the pool many times during the construction of the Mind Fountain and has felt the increase in its power first hand. He is now considered second in command to the chief of Jamina

Age: earth years and race years: Earth years, 79. Race years, they don’t have any concept of years.

Personality: Dur’fa’e is a thinker. His powers have given him great knowledge and he has used the knowledge to great effect, advising and planning well. Because of this he is a prime candidate for a diplomat if new races are discovered. He is wise beyond imagination and so will often help guide people through thought.

Weapon of choice: His mind.


----------



## Septok

Unfortunately, I've got the stuff finished (all 4,000+ words of it), but I can't get it on today, I scarcely have time for this post. But I'll get it up first thing tomorrow. Sorry about the wait.

And Romero's Own, the link isn't working, it's going to an error page. Unless you mean the monster on the error page.


----------



## Romero's Own

thanks for the heads up Septok, but the error thing is a version of what i want the Flusen to look like.


----------



## Malochai

Added in the main four forms of Nyæn space travel, including pictures ... Hope it's OK!


----------



## son of azurman

yep looking good so far when i get back from school later today ill read them fully


----------



## Septok

Finally got it finished, I might add a few bits now and then. If you need picture representation, I can find them easily. Hope it's OK:

---------------------------

*Race*

*Race name:* Fel’Ra (Fell-rah)

*Planet of origin/the surface appearance:* Gren’Pa (Grehn-pah)

*Average life span: *Dependant on Sou’Ra (Soow-rah. The Sou is pronounced like the French Sous, if it’s not that clear). However, due to the speed that their psyche is attuned to, a Fel’An (Fel’Ra year) feels longer to a Fel’Ra than a year does to a human. They also sleep less and tend to think faster, further improving the amount of content they can fit in a life.

*Settled planets:* Gren’Pa, Hal’Pa, Thzur’Pa, Plo’Pa.

*Common features:* The Fel’Ra are a race of tailed quadrupedal mammals, with fur all over their bodies. Roughly describable as large felines, the Fel’Ra can range vastly in size, lifespan and markings. These different varieties of Fel’Ra are known as Sou’Ra, and every Fel’Ra belongs to a Sou’Ra. The Fel’Ra all have sharp claws, padded paws, and marked tails. Their heads bear whiskers and various lengths of nose and varieties of eye colours. Fel’Ra have opposable fingers on their front paws, and these are vital to their technology, but not for their weapons. Finally, they have ears on the top of their heads, one on each side, which can rotate 180 degrees around.
At birth, the Fel’Ra’s Fel’Me and Fel’Va, parents, use a special plant chemical, unique to a Sou’Ra and varied between them, is painted upon the newborn Fel’Ra’s tail. Sometimes it is coloured, often it is scented, some even modify hair growth on the Fel’Ra’s tail. This marks them as a Fel’Ra belonging to a Sou’Ra. The same kinds of chemicals are used for tattoos and the like for the more adventurous Fel’Ra. 

*Spoken languages:* Fel’To, Hal’To.
*Fel’To* is the original language of the Fel’Ra, a language of mystery and intrigue. The tongue is formed of purrs, meows, hisses and clicks. The smallest mispronunciation leads to a very different meaning in most sentences, as the multiple meanings of many words leads to a perfectly normal sentence having several other, often less friendly, meanings. The language is reliant on perfect intonation to get the correct meaning across, leading to the race not developing robotic speech until late in their 4th Era. The double-meanings and lack of sarcasm makes Fel’To the language of choice among the Fel’Ra.

*Hal’To* is the tongue of the Hal’Sou, a Sou’Ra of the Fel’Ra. The language contains no purrs or clicks, and all words have but a single meaning. This language is similar to that of the domestic cat of the Humans, but its use is rarely seen outside of the uneducated or gangs, due to the lack of sophistication. 

*Written languages:* Fel’Wral
*Fel’Wral* is the only written language of the Fel’Ra, consisting of 137 different claw-made symbols, acting as the letters of Humans. Both Fel’To and Hal’To use Fel’Wral, as few other symbols can be made by the Fel’Ra’s claws. In English translations, some plurals gain an ‘n’ at the end.

*Levels of leadership:* The Fel’Ra hierarchy is different in each Sou’Ra, but the uppermost positions are answered to by all Sou’Ra.
Hau’Fel (High Fel’Ra) – This Fel’Ra is their spiritual leader, and all owe allegiance to him or her. The Hau’Fel is in direct conversation to the Fel’Lon, the spirits worshipped by the Fel’Ra. Each Sou’Ra backs a different Fel’Lon more than the others, but they still worship all 7 Fel’Lon. 
Gov’Feln (The Fel’Ra Council) – Each Sou’Ra elects a Gov’Fel to represent them. The Fel’Lon directly watch their actions, and ascertain that they are representing their Sou’Ra rather then themselves. The Eighth Gov’Fel is chosen by the Fel’Lon, and the Hau’Fel occupies the rarely used Ninth Seat.
From here on in, these are by Sou’Ra. There are not equivalents from one Sou’Ra to another, and I have included facts based on the basics of the Sou’Ra.

*Jan’Sou* – Worships Jan’Lo (4), average lifespan of 35 earth years or 140 Fel’An. Grey-blue fur, large paws and stocky build. Grow to about 3’. The Jan’Sou are the greatest warriors of the Fel’Ra, though few of their famous Fel are from a warrior background. Hierarchy:

Su’Jan – the Great Cat. The Su’Jan always lives 150 Fel’An (Fel years), which is 37.5 earth years. At birth, the Su’Jan is marked by the symbol of Jan’Lo, warrior spirit of the Fel’Ra. The Su’Jan is born on the exact second that the previous Su’Jan dies, and is always born to random parents. They must undertake the Jan’Tri, a series of tasks set by Jan’Lo, and then ascend to leading the Jan’Sou. Some Su’Jan fail the Jan’Tri, and 150 Fel’An pass without a Su’Jan. They are in control of the Jan’Sou, and rule as warrior and politician, always advised by Jan’Lo.

Gov’Jann – The Jan Council. The Gov’Jann consists of 4 members, and owes allegiance to the Su’Jan, ruling in their place until they complete the Jan’Tri. One Gov’Jan is usually elected for the Gov’Feln, but not always.
Mil’Jan – The Jan Warriors. They are the workers and warriors of the Jan’Sou, and spend most of their lives as such. They are the masses, however, and vote for the Gov’Jann and Jan Gov’Fel. 

Elt’Jan – The Jan Parents. In times of parentage, all work is lifted from the Jan’Sou, and they go to the Elt’Jan. They still vote for the Gov’Jann and Jan Gov’Fel, but not for anything else until their children reach 5 Fel’An.


*Xi’Sou* – Worships Xi’Lo (6), average lifespan of 40 earth years or 160 Fel’An. White fur with black extremities, slender and sharp-featured. Grow to 3’ 6”. The Xi’Sou are very taken to politics, cannot trust and are not trusted. They often rule as they see fit, and were the creators of the Fel’To. Despite what many would think, they are disgusted with assassination and underhand bribing. Hierarchy: 

Poe’Xi – [No literal translation]. The Poe’Xi is a political mastermind, blessed by Xi’Lo after election. They see the flow of Fel’To perfectly, and always know what is being said. 

Den’Xi – [No literal translation]. The Den’Xi, are, in the loosest terms, the working class. They work, they vote (lots), etc. Due to the political nature of the Xi’Sou, the Den’Xi are often well-paid and own businesses, rarely subordinates and rarely working manually. 


*Mex’Sou* – Worships Mex’Lo (10), average lifespan of 25 earth years (100 Fel’An). Ginger fur, long-haired and often with white stripes. Grow to 2’ 6”. The Mex’Sou are artistically talented, some architects, some designers, some chefs, some poets. They care less for politics than any other Sou’Ra, and have a very simple political hierarchy:

Arc’Mexn – The Arch-Mex. This is a council of 10 politically inclines Mex’Sou, voted for by the others. Apart from being the group that can go up to the Gov’Feln, respect paid to the Arc’Mexn is equivalent to that of the Kun’Mex.

Kun’Mex – The Mex Artists. They are equal in rights, unequal in skill and talent, but are a happy bunch who care little for the problems of the race. Kun’Mex provide most of the art of the Fel’Ra, with famous artists like Mex-Leo’Dav and Mex-Vin’Goh. 


*Wor’Sou* – Worships Wor’Lo (5), average lifespan of 50 earth years (200 Fel’An). Light fur with ‘flat’ noses. Grow to 3’. The Wor’Sou are the priests of the Fel’Ra, spending on churches, and inspiring others to action. They are typically short-tempered and old-fashioned, but mean well, and keep the Maj’Fol flowing. Hierarchy:

Cur’Wor – Curator. The Cur’Wor is a legendary figure of the Wor’Sou, chosen by Wor’Lo at the end of each Fel’Dec (10 Fel’An). All of the Wor’Sou involuntarily speak the name of one of their number, who becomes the Cur’Wor and leads a crusade of worship to all Fel’Ra.

Bis’Wor – Leaders. The Bis’Wor are born into the position, and govern the Wor’Sou as they see fit. Few Fel’Ra agree that the Bis’Wor should be selected as such, but the Wor’Sou care not – they spend on churches and worship, and the Pri’Wor are blind to the political movements of the Bis’Wor.

Pri’Wor – Priests. The Pri’Wor are the second-to-lowest class, the Wor’Sou who take it upon themselves to devote their lives to churches. They are the only voting class, and make up the vast majority of the Wor’Sou.

Ath’Wor – Heretics. Some Wor’Sou hate the way that their Sou’Ra is run, and so do not devote their lives to the cause. The Bis’Wor declare them heretics, though they are only mistreated by the Wor’Sou – the other Sou’Ra feel only pity for their misfortune of birth.


*Mag’Sou* – Worship Mag’Lo (7), average lifespan of 100 earth years (400 Fel’An). Silver, White, Grey or mixed (but only those colours) in colour, long-haired. Grow to 3’ 6”. The Mag’Sou are the ‘mages’ of the Fel’Ra, sustained only by the spirits and by the connection made by worship. Their hierarchy is one of advancement by average skill to age, and they have no single leader. Hierarchy:

Alt’Mag: Elders (age 325+ Fel’An). They are the strongest mages of the Fel’An, harnessing the Maj’Fol to create things unthinkable to many. They may not be the most physically able, hundreds of Fel’An tarnishing their physique, but they are amongst the most dangerous. They are the leaders of the race, and the only ones eligible to be voted into the Gov’Feln.

Eld’Mag: Arch-Mages (age 275+ Fel’An). The final of the pre-governance ranks, the Eld’Mag are masters of arcane sorceries, and are much matured compared to many of their brethren.

Sorc’Mag: Mages (age 200+ Fel’An). When a Mag’Sou passes their Fel’Sorc exam, they reach the Sorc’Mag level, where their training is complete. They are teachers of the Maj’Ut, teaching the lower ranks the basics of magic. As the Fel’Ra climbs the hierarchy, they teach higher ranks of Mag’Sou and experiment to find new ways of using the Maj’Fol. Roughly half of all Mag’Sou finish their lives at this stage.

Leh’Mag: Apprentices (age 100+ Fel’An). Though technically not a mage, the Leh’Mag are qualified Mag’Sou, who may wish to join another profession. Less than a fifth of all Mag’Sou end their training (and lives) here, and work their magic in concert with the skills of other Fel’Ra.

Kin’Mag: Young Ones (age 50+ Fel’An). The Kin’Mag are adults in Fel’Ra society, but still require further training to leave Mag’Sou education. They are able to vote from this point on.

Fin’Mag: Children. This is where the Mag’Sou are born into, and then must learn to climb the ladder of the Mag’Sou. Due to the age or skill requirements, some Mag’Sou spend a full 100 Fel’An to leave to the wider Fel’Ra society, while some reach Sorc’Mag within 100 Fel’An. 


*Hel’Sou* – Worships Hel’Lo (9), average lifespan of 60 earth years (240 Fel’An). Always jet-black short fur, always athletic build. Grow to 2’. The Hel’Sou are the assassins, saboteurs, spies, and sneaks of the Fel’Ra. Few like to speak with them, as their words are always dripping with hidden venom that only the Xi’Sou can see. Their hierarchy is strange, as they are built of clans, as such:

Maf’Hel: The Maf’Hel are the clan leaders, and they attend only one annual meeting, where all underhand work is allowed to work the laws of the clan. The one vote that is universally understood as the one that should be fair is the vote for the Gov’Fel, and not once has it been unfair. 

Gon’Hel: These are the other Hel’Sou in the clans. Simply, they are often hired or ordered by their Maf’Hel or otherwise, to perform their special ‘dealings’. Which are never nice.


*Tek’Sou* – Worship Tek’Lo (8), average lifespan of 75 earth years (300 Fel’An). The Tek’Sou are varied in colour and hair length, though almost exlusively black and white short or mid-length hair. Grow to 3’. They are the scientists, mechanics and engineers of the race, and the most populous of the lot. Hierarchy:

Kha’Tek – The Great Architects. The Kha’Tek are the ruling group, voted in to lead. Their interests are always for the advancement of science, medicine and technology, so rarely stray far from that of the voters. They vote amongst themselves for the Gov’Fel of the Tek’Sou.

Kra’Tek – The Healers. (Note: They are equal to Ksi’Teks and Kov’Teks) The Kra’Tek invent medicines, run the hospitals and do other such things. Without them, many diseases would not be cured, and many Fel’Ra would die from war and accidents. 

Ksi’Tek – The Scientists. They are the researchers, the thinkers, the explainers. Their function is the same as that of most races’ scientists.
Kov’Tek – The Engineers. They are in command of architecture, vehicles, machinery and so on. They are usually the mathematicians of the race, but sometimes just imaginative individuals.


*Backstory:* The beginnings of the Fel’Ra were not the greatest. They formed tribes after evolution to sentience, each in the thrall of one of the great spirits. The spirits themselves were created by similar ideology forming in their minds, and thus birthed them. The Fel’Ra Tribes, the Fel’Sou, thought them gods, and worshipped them. The substance of their existences was poured into their minds, refining them to the purpose. Eventually, the Fel’Sou were all enemies, and not one would even talk to one another – ambassadors would be sent back with missing limbs at best, at worst not at all. 

At the end of their second era, a Fel’Ra was born to a Tek’Sou noble, but would not be marked, so was sent out into the wilderness. Here, he grew up, alone to the world, but with a great purpose building. The inability to mark him was the spirits’ protection. He was their vassal, their vessel. He united the tribes at one meeting, where the tribes’ leaders gathered. The eight of them gathered, and the spirits rose before them. Seeing the rival spirits together as brothers shocked the leaders, but that was but a shred of things to come. The spirits took a hair from each of the eight gathered, merged them, and then, with a flash of light, they created the Hau’Fel. They were told that each seat now occupied was as it shall always be – the tribes shall vote one to represent them, the spirits shall choose one, and the Hau’Fel shall take the final seat, and decide laws to unite the land. From then on, the tribes became the Fel’Sou, united under the spirits, and coexisted perfectly for years to come. 

*ERAS (Fel’Rae)*:
1st: Era of the Spirit (Rae’Lon). The Fel’Ra evolved to sentience, formed tribes, and created the 7 spirits by shared thinking. The creating marks the era’s end.

2nd: Era of the Chosen (Rae’Cho). The Fel’Cho was born and cast out, then united the tribes, the birth of the Hau’Fel marking the end.

3rd: Era of the Hau’Fel (Rae-Hau’Fel). The Hau’Fel explained mysterious things from the spirits for an era, one of which scared and upset the delegation. In a shocking display of mistrust, all of the Gov’Fel but the Fel’Cho turned upon the Hau’Fel, slaying him then turning on each other, marking the era’s end.

4th: Era of Night (Rae’Noc). The spirits punished the Fel’Ra with unending night for 100 Fel’An. The Wor’Sou and Mag’Sou suffered greatly, as the spirits stopped connecting to the Fel’Ra, causing them to be without purpose. The Era ended with the greatest of sacrifices – a group of Fel’Ra, one of each tribe, set out to the 9 seats, and sacrificed themselves, using the final bit of Maj’Fol on Gren’Pa, to recreate the hair of the original Gov’Fel. The Hau’Fel was reborn, and the spirits were forced to reconnect to the world. Their spite abated by the noble Fel’Ra, they continued to reconnect, and have not left since.

5th: Era of Planets (Rae’Pa). The Fel’Ra reached space, inhabiting 3 nearby planets, guided by the spirits. The era is ongoing.

*Technology:* With an entire Sou’Ra dedicated to science and medicine, it is of little surprise that the Fel’Ra command awesome technology. Much of the necessary resource-gathering is automated, and most homes are packed with technology.

The Fel’Ra do not often use transport, as they are a very mobile race on foot. Sometimes, however, transport is necessary for war or space. In these cases, they tend to use flying vehicles. In war and at home, their transports are usually wedge-shaped, the front compartment for the driver and the rear area for the passengers. The main difference is the ends – the front end is usually more rounded for peace-time transports, and the rear end on the war transport is a one-way shield, so that the passengers are protected and can leap out into the enemies. Some more elderly Mag’Sou use Maj’Dis, flying discs. They sit on the disc, channel a small amount of Maj’Fol into it, and then they fly. Think of Yoda’s disc from star wars with a Norwegian Forest Cat on it, and you’re not far from it.

The Fel’Ra use field technology as armour in warfare – a frame going down their legs, down their tail and up to their heads project different types of field when something draws near. Bullets deflect off the shield easily, but the shield can only take so much damage before it runs out of power. 

For weaponry, the Fel’Ra have gunpowder but do not use it often. Their style of combat is suited to laser weaponry – either afar or up close, with as little noise as possible. Laser blades and pistols are standard issue, and are both useful. The right wrist has a laser pistol on it, the left a laser blade. A special button on the side of the paw is the activation switch – either to fire or draw. Other weapons exist to them, such as the Claw-pattern Hexrifle (which fires 6 small half-discs at an opponent) and the Thzurite Monocannon (which fires a lump of contained energy at a point, which, obviously, blows up spectacularly). 

They also like teleportation and aircraft, so it is of little surprise that most major operations against the Plo’Dest use teleport and aircraft strikes. The teleporters are simple to them, but are not widely used because of the risk of ending up somewhere wrong, or ending up half-materialised. Their aircraft are much more safe, and an effective invasion tool. They are long and streamlined, often bearing Thzurite Bombs on their undersides and paired Helrifles (Hel’Rif) in their fronts. These aircraft are often disguised, and are almost impossible to hit. That said, even a pebble thrown hard enough could throw it off course, and any wing or engine damage would spin it into oblivion. The same kind of craft, only bigger, are available for commercial use as private jets or passenger planes.

The most unique thing about the Fel’Ra is the magic of the Mag’Sou. The spirits are sentient conduits of energy, but they exist on a separate plane of existence. However, whenever a Fel’Ra worships them, dedicates something to them, or even thinks of them, a varying amount of their energy is sent to them. This is known as the Maj’Fol, magic flow. The Mag’Sou are able to harness this better than any because of their connection to Mag’Lo, the spirit of the arcane and supernatural. Some from the other Sou’Ra can harness it, but not like the Mag’Sou can. This is the most versatile weapon they have – it can create fire in midair, change someone’s mind, or flip a switch, or anything further out or in between. However, Maj’Fol is needed to do such, so the ability is useless without it. Maj’Fol can be stored, and even the Maj’Fol-blind can store it. The more memories the Fel’Ra has, the more Maj’Fol it can store. The oldest of the Mag’Sou can store enough to provide oxygen for themselves for months on end, some even longer. However, the Maj’Fol follows certain laws – for example, one cannot just create something, it is just moved, or gravity cannot be turned off but the force can be balanced. 

*Religion:* Just before the Fel’Ra began to track time, their collective consciences had spawned 7 spirits, each a being of ideals and power. Before the end of the 2nd era, they were thought of as gods, but when the Hau’Fel was created, the illusion stopped. Despite not being deities, their worship still continues as the best way to release Maj’Fol. The spirits are as follows:
Jan’Lo: Spirit of courage and strife. He has powers in strength, bravery, war and disregard for personal safety. His sacred number is 4.
Xi’Lo: Spirit of words and tricks. He has powers in wordplay, deception, outthinking and comprehension. His sacred number is 6.
Mex’Lo: Spirit of art and creativity. He has powers in poetry, art, imagination and free thought. His sacred number is 10. 
Wor’Lo: Spirit of worship and crusades. He has powers in achieving goals, crusades, strength of will and determination. His sacred number is 5.
Mag’Lo: Spirit of magic and sorcery. He has powers in magic, correct thinking, democracy and laws. His sacred number is 7.
Hel’Lo: Spirit of shadows and night. He has powers in sneaking, agility, tactical thinking and strategy. His sacred number is 9.
Tek’Lo: Spirit of science and medicine. He has powers in science, healing, technology and order. His sacred number is 8.

*Allies and enemies: *The Plo’Dest of Plo’Pa are, despite having lost most of their population in the invasion, still powerful enemies of the Fel’Ra. They are rodent-like, but less cunning and more brutal. A single Plo’Dest could kill thousands of Fel’Ra, purely by virtue of their standard-issue Sollaunchers – cannons that fire balls of contained star-gas. It can blind, burn and explode, which bodes badly for the Fel’Ra. 

Due to their dislike of trust and their tricksy language, the Fel’Ra have no allies (save maybe the spirits), but many planets. They are not an old race, but they are making excellent headway to becoming a serious threat to any other galactic empires.


*Characters:*
*[Political Representative]*

*Real Name:* Zan’Trut 

*Title:* Eld’Mag-Zan’Trut, Mos’Kul. (Elder Mage Zan’Trut, Ambassador)

*Rank in culture:* Eld’Mag (Elder) of the Mag’Sou

*Appearance:* Long-haired, silver-grey furred except for a white patch from about the mouth down between his legs. (http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=no...=195&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:140)

*Backstory:* Zan’Trut began life as a kitten to two Sorc’Mags, and was obviously taken to be taught the arts of the Mag’Sou. At the age of 47, he passed his exam to become a Kin’Mag, then passed the Leh’Mag exam at 89. From this, he moved onto being a Sorc’Mag at 183, then an Eld’Mag at 257. An above-average student, the only thing holding Zan’Trut back from achieving Eld’Mag at an earlier age was his constant questioning – why is this, should I do that? His mastery of the Maj’Fol is greater than many of his superiors, and his level-head is the wonder of many. His tutors at a young age said that he would do something great – something as great as the first Fel’Cho – but were not sure where, when, how, why or any other detail of it. His Eld’Mag entry was singularly amazing. He had succeeded where many had failed, in stabilising both an alternate opener gateway and a cross-vacuum communicator (with nothing visible). These two achievements made him the obvious choice over all other Mag’Sou for the negotiations, and the Xi’Sou had been ruled out due to their natural talent being nullified by the language being used in the negotiations. However, the entire Gov’Feln would be connected to Zan’Trut by his communicator spell for advice as to what to say, and the gateway opener meant that if conflict began to arise, he could send troops through. 

*Age:* 66 earth years, 266 Fel’An. 

*Personality:* As a Fel’Ra, Zan’Trut finds it hard to trust outsiders, and likes to have fun and run circles around others with his mother tongue. However, as a Mag’Sou, he is much more quiet than many of his race, and prefers to dwell on new ways to harness the Maj’Fol than to make friends. On the outside, he often appears cold, calculating and hostile, while he is just thinking and calculating on the inside. However, when his mind is put to the task, he is level-headed and thinks as far ahead as time will allow. 

*Weapon(s) of choice:* Zan’Trut does not use weapons, but rather uses his Lo’Maj (Spirit Magic). That said, he does wear a laser field exoskeleton (which projects an energy field when a threat is detected, and looses small amounts of energy at the attacker if there is enough energy left) underneath his regal robe, and is requesting to have the Su’Jan near to him at all times.

*[War Leader]*
*Real Name:* Anz’Kull

*Title:* Su’Jan-Anz'Kull

*Rank in culture:* Su’Jan

*Appearance:* Anz’Kull bears a subdued grey-blue tone of fur, with striking yellow eyes and massive paws, just like most Jan’Sou. He is an astonishing 3’ 4”, much taller than most Jan’Sou. (Think this, with bigger paws and a bigger, stronger-looking build http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ch...nw=98&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:71)

*Backstory:* Anz’Kull is the current Su’Jan, and is considered one of the most capable Su’Jan over the years. At birth, his parents were delighted to see that he was the Su’Jan, and so they found the correct tutor to teach him the skills needed for the Jan’Tri. Walking out of the Jan’Tri at 37 Fel’An, Anz’Kull began to rule fairly, but was better known for his brilliant military strategies. In the Plo’Ski (Plo War), Anz’Kull managed to take a full company of Plo’Dest without a single casualty. Now in his later years, the Fel’Cho indicated to the Gov’Feln that Anz’Kull must be the one to join the negotiations party, for whatever part Jan’Lo has planned for him. 

*Age:* 105 Fel’An (26 Earth years).

*Personality:* If there is one thing that birth has left Anz’Kull short of, it would be temper. Stupid suggestions and disinterested Jan’Sou often bear the brunt of Anz’Kull’s verbal assaults, occasionally in Hal’To, to worsen the blow. When roused to ire, few have the sheer strength of will to stand up to Anz’Kull, and that’s before adding in the factor that he will live to 150 Fel’An, no matter what (and the fact that he’s backed by an immensely powerful transdimensional being). To those he can get along with, he is friendly in the extreme, and will defend his friends stoically. His military might and strategy are the stuff of legends, though he is one of the few unfortunate Fel’Ra with no ability to harness the Maj’Fol at all, which makes him uncomfortable around most unscrupulous mages. 

*Weapon(s) of choice:* Anz’Kull can fight at range and up close. He wears a full suit of energy armour, which covers only his torso, and can cover his head, legs and tail at a mere thought, as it is wired up using stored Maj’Fol into his brain (a completely painless procedure – it’s just his brain emitting a type of wave into a suit of metal). The armour creates an extremely durable force-shield around him, which can only be broken with massive amounts of force. Moreover, the suit is made of a precious flexible alloy, allowing him free movement with great protection. 

The suit has a pair of inner wrist-mounted Hel’Kni (improved laser blades capable of being used as knives and swords), again powered by Maj’Fol signals from his brain, and a pair of outer wrist-mounted Hexpistols. He also bears a Hel’Rif, a Helrifle, which is an extremely powerful laser-firing, semi-automatic, sniper-capable weapon.


----------



## Romero's Own

YAY, more fluffy things :biggrin: :goodpost:


----------



## Septok

The universe belongs to the fluffy.


----------



## Klomster

Cats and fluff-balls?

Oh my.....


----------



## Romero's Own

Be afraid, be very afraid :biggrin:


----------



## Septok

Romero, our races should be allies - the Alliance of Fluffiness!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Fluffiness is inferior. All hail the power of shape-shifting metal balls!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

shape shifting metal balls (Insert sexual theme here)

Nah I say the power of a billion never ending bugs might defeat your alliance im just saying

The cybrans are very intrested in how this might turn out.


----------



## Malochai

Damn the Cybran ability to be able to understand languages ... Them learning Faida will destroy all the work the Fædanærie and Nyæn in general have done to prevent it falling into potentially hostile hands. The idea is that people can know Scneira, the general language, but not Faida, so the leaders can converse in safety =\


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Malochai said:


> Damn the Cybran ability to be able to understand languages ... Them learning Faida will destroy all the work the Fædanærie and Nyæn in general have done to prevent it falling into potentially hostile hands. The idea is that people can know Scneira, the general language, but not Faida, so the leaders can converse in safety =


That could cause friction later on, when the Cybran start learning things they shouldn't while the other races remain in the dark...


----------



## Malochai

Indeed it will ... Plus, it'll just irritate Kædæ no end xD


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Anyway, I hope this starts soon.


----------



## Septok

Malochai said:


> Damn the Cybran ability to be able to understand languages ... Them learning Faida will destroy all the work the Fædanærie and Nyæn in general have done to prevent it falling into potentially hostile hands. The idea is that people can know Scneira, the general language, but not Faida, so the leaders can converse in safety =


This is where the Fel'Ra become superior in language. Most of the time, even others that have been studying Fel'To for their entire lives can't understand which version of the sentence is being used, so outsiders won't have a chance at deciphering it. Common sense and logic can only take you so far in a world of multiple meanings and strange naming.


----------



## Malochai

Out of interest, does the Fel'To also contain aspects of body language that a bipedal race couldn't hope to ever replicate?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Malochai said:


> Damn the Cybran ability to be able to understand languages ... Them learning Faida will destroy all the work the Fædanærie and Nyæn in general have done to prevent it falling into potentially hostile hands. The idea is that people can know Scneira, the general language, but not Faida, so the leaders can converse in safety =


Yeah but wouldn't a cybran need to be within earshot to understand plus they will let you converse in secret after all they know not all things need to be heard


----------



## Septok

Malochai said:


> Out of interest, does the Fel'To also contain aspects of body language that a bipedal race couldn't hope to ever replicate?


The words themselves are all made by mouth, but the correct meaning can often be discerned by the Fel'Ra's body language. But, of course, the body language is rather different to that of bipedal races, so, in answer to your question: sort of.


----------



## flash43

I'm guessing mine was OK as no one has complained. Sorry if it's really boring! :L


----------



## Malochai

Septok said:


> The words themselves are all made by mouth, but the correct meaning can often be discerned by the Fel'Ra's body language. But, of course, the body language is rather different to that of bipedal races, so, in answer to your question: sort of.


OK, I thought it would be something like that. Means only the shapeshifting, semi-liquid silver balls could ever be capable of conversing in Fel'To 



tyranno the destroyer said:


> Yeah but wouldn't a cybran need to be within earshot to understand plus they will let you converse in secret after all they know not all things need to be heard


This is true; and I'm not saying I want it taken out, it's just another obstacle to work around  This RP should be brilliant


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

If this starts soon, I'll have little chance of updating until Monday. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## Septok

Malochai said:


> OK, I thought it would be something like that. Means only the shapeshifting, semi-liquid silver balls could ever be capable of conversing in Fel'To


Well, most races can converse in it, just not interpret the meaning correctly. The body language isn't vital at all, and the silver balls may actually have a harder time speaking it (they'd need to fully learn the body language for the purposes of elaboration). The body language is only for showing that 'Let's be friends' is actually that, not 'I may or may not want to kill you' (just an example, a sentence may or may not mean both).

The main reason that they sent a Mag'Sou rather than a Xi'Sou is to keep things simple, to avoid the Xi'Sou's tendency of using double-meanings deliberately, and to use Maj'Fol. Zan'Trut will be using it to break the words down to the base meaning, and converse it to the different races, which will interpret the 'words' in their own tongue. It prevents double-meanings, deliberate or otherwise, from getting in the way of the major peace talks.


----------



## Romero's Own

On the topic of language my guys don't speak so no hope deciphering them :biggrin:


----------



## Malochai

Oh ... :fool: OK, I understand now


----------



## Septok

Romero's Own said:


> On the topic of language my guys don't speak so no hope deciphering them :biggrin:


That's why Maj'Fol could save the talks. Who doesn't want to use magic to help communications?


----------



## Romero's Own

Well we do talk, just mentally so only people we want to know what we are saying.


----------



## son of azurman

well for languages and stuff i figured that upon entering the council the none psychic races get given these collar things that basically mean that everyone can understand everyone wile they got the collar on.
action will be up soon don't worry bl


----------



## Yru0

flash43 said:


> I'm guessing mine was OK as no one has complained. Sorry if it's really boring! :L


Haha, no way  I can't speak for the other's but I for one read about the Peagasans (Did I spell that right?) in one of your RPs so get the gist. Speaking of which, I'm just waiting for this thing to start for the Compact to start throwing trade deals left right and center at you  a galactic federation they'd never heard about is a mighty new market to get involved in.


----------



## son of azurman

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1288841#post1288841

ok actions up its only short but hey its only the beggining


----------



## Romero's Own

Just to check, but my guys would never go to any meeting because a:they don't know of any other races. and b:all they really want are more asteroid shards.

Is it ok if i just have my guys on their plant/moons?


----------



## Malochai

I thought we had an alliance, Romero ...


----------



## Romero's Own

well yeah, my plan was that you would have some asteroid and i would come visit to get it and then form an alliance with you.


----------



## Malochai

Ahh, that works fine with me  I _could_ have an entire asteroid belt that is of no use to me 

I'm part way through my post but being made to go to the chippy. It'll be up in, at most, a couple of hours


----------



## son of azurman

well how about everyone else comes in now and you come in at a later date wen we come into contact with you,cause i mean when was the last time an alliance only contained its founding members they almost always recruit.


----------



## Romero's Own

as long as they are magical asteroids i wanna


----------



## Malochai

How about Romero's post is his first contact with the Nyæn or something? That way he comes in now but isn't at the meeting?


----------



## General Smyth

My post will be up tomorrow at some point, just to let anyone know my guys will probably not join the alliance. Allying with a bunch of furballs isn't their idea of strengthening their Empire. So if there's any seperatists out there, let me know


----------



## Romero's Own

Good idea Mal, so my post will be a group of Flusen, led by my character, coming to you to find a bit of asteroid. And from there we ally and stuff. 

And Smyth, the furballs aren't in the alliance yet? they may never be.


----------



## son of azurman

ok so who isn't going to join the alliance but go separatist?


----------



## Malochai

I'm pretty sure the Nyæn will join the alliance. Compared to quite a few of the other civilisations here, they're very small and need the support


----------



## Septok

The Fel'Ra know what's good for them. They will choose later, as long as the terms of alliance are acceptable. They don't have a language of double-meaning words for nothing. It plays into their style of 'I want I get' politics.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

The Mol'Omra'Chai of the Shi'Urs'Ak Dominion will attend, but we shall see what is to be offered but I can't promise speaking of the wishes of the other Dominions or anything from us.

Edit

I sense there will be tension between the Moloch and the Menoetian Empire. Let's just say Erishak finds them...appetising


----------



## Romero's Own

Hell, my guys are just 300 cute and friendly fur-balls looking for their friends. I will probably join when i have the alliance with Mal.


----------



## son of azurman

ok guys good posts so far,next update we will actually start negotiations but it will probably last two or more updates due to the fact we nee to have arguments and stuff


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

my guys might be independent but they may not Depends on what happens


----------



## General Smyth

@Farseer Ulthris
The Moloch find 7ft humans with mechanical augmentations appetising? Remind me not to eat anything if i'm ever on your ship.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

They find any individual they respect appetising, and only consume them in war :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I will be watching this one, I'm curious. Just reading the opening post on the action thread tells me this is going to be more a 'traditional' RP than kind of strategy RP like I imagined.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Do we still need our field officers to be written up?


----------



## son of azurman

yep but its not needed at the moment just make sure you get it and can be people post by tomorrow night.


----------



## Yru0

Ok I finally finished my 'policial' character  sorry for the wait.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Just got a text from the Black legionaire he will not be able to post until monday


----------



## son of azurman

ok well either he is late to the meeting or he just comes into contact with us at a later date


----------



## Klomster

Oh my, i've missed loads.

Now, i shall just try to keep up.

Note, if my posts seem ignorant of what other players write and do, it is partly meant to be that way.
The bugs see the world very differently.

Anyway, pepped that this is going


----------



## flash43

Oh jeez!? Action thread is up!? Okay my posts will be rubbish till around the sixth when I will have a computer, till then I'm on my phone.


----------



## son of azurman

ok were just waiting on flash and hogglord to post then i can update


----------



## flash43

i will ASAP, ill have it tomorrow or the day after, sorry. by the sixth ill be more regular with posting, if school work allows.


----------



## Romero's Own

ha, flash, when have you ever done work at school?


----------



## flash43

I've been known to!  not in chemistry though


----------



## Romero's Own

have you seen my pencil case?

No

but yeah, off topic. i think HOGGLORD has dropped off the radar a bit. He hasn't been on much recently.


----------



## Klomster

Gotta ask.

What is the official update speed on this?

I don't mind updating often, but i'd like to know the policy so i can uphold it.

I guess others would like to know as well.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry, I've been trying to write up a post for this and one or two other RPs, I'll be able to put it up soon.


----------



## son of azurman

ok hogglord just try not to take too long.
well klomster it will probably be once every three or four days due to the fact that people arent on on the one day and i cant be ready all day because of school.
f everyone posts quickly it will probably be sooner


----------



## HOGGLORD

this is reply No. 100 yay!

P.S. I'm just finishing the last few paragraphs of my post.


----------



## flash43

just posted, all 2,072 words of it, managed to get net on my laptop, and i haven't read yours yet HOGGLORD but i will tonight!


----------



## Septok

Either my strange brain is interpreting it all wrong, but are we all just arriving randomly? Some of us are waiting outside, some inside, some first, some last. What are we actually supposed to be doing, after we get there, but before starting the talks?


----------



## HOGGLORD

I assumed it was waiting outside until we were admitted. I ended my post ambiguously in case I was mistaken.


----------



## son of azurman

ye it was outside you were meant to be and I'm just finishing reeding them now.


----------



## Septok

son of azurman said:


> ye it was outside you were meant to be and I'm just finishing reeding them now.


Update ETA?


----------



## flash43

T'would be good as we have all posted (I think)


----------



## Malochai

So, SoA, read all of them?


----------



## Romero's Own

I am sure he is working hard on it, probably writing now.


----------



## Romero's Own

I'm not at the meeting, what do i do?


----------



## Malochai

Well, you're on Niindal, right? I have a post written up about the Nyæn reaction to your appearance that I could post up, and then do the rest of my post later if you want?


----------



## Romero's Own

if you could Malochai that would be great


----------



## son of azurman

sorry romero i forgot about you on niindal thanks malochai please do that


----------



## Malochai

There you go Romero  Hope it gives you enough to work from!


----------



## flash43

Hooray for update!! I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## Malochai

Oh, and I should have the rest of it late tonight/tomorrow (I'll be going out soon-_ish_ until about 11) :victory:


----------



## Septok

Just made a small edit to my first post to get more stuff in. So my lot are actually now moving to the pad, and will enter.

There we go, done. The gas won't work with the multiple meanings, as they will often get the wrong ones, so the Fel'Ra will communicate in another way.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

Posted. I hope the post is what was expected of me.


----------



## flash43

Super duper technology translations, didn't need the gas, but it pissed me off, lol


----------



## Malochai

I'm enjoying the contention between the Nyæn and the Compact already


----------



## Yru0

Malochai said:


> I'm enjoying the contention between the Nyæn and the Compact already


Haha yeah, we're one great big happy family! k: How many posts do you thing we'll make it till we try to kill one another at this rate?


----------



## Malochai

Er, by the time we get out of the first meeting?


----------



## Septok

Great posting thus far guys, I've done a few RPs on other forums (one actually lasted 2-3 months, as I remember, with craptons of winnings and people) and this is looking to be the most interesting by far. 

I am planning to get the Plo'Dest into this as an enemy to the Fel'Ra. Be prepared for jittery cats and fireball-shooting rats. And some dying. And making alliances. Also, though maybe a given, feel free to encounter any zombie-rats, at any time before or after the meeting. The plan is revving up. Oh, and kill the Plo'Dest. 

Small fact file on them below.


The Plo'Dest (their only name, given by the Fel'Ra) are a species of warlike rats. Standing at between 2 and 3 feet, they are rather large, and are very ragey (Khorne rats? Maybe). Though easily capable of killing a small group of untrained Fel'Ra, the Plo'Dest are no match for the technology, magic and tactical ability of trained Fel'Ra. They use Sol weaponry, which fires orbs of firey gas which expands on impact, making it a formidable weapon. The Solcatcher was made for this reason - it catches the orbs and burns it out. 

Plo'Dest are black or brown furred, and have grey or pink skin. Their teeth and claws are always sharp and able to kill. Of all of the races with technology, the Plo'Dest are the least intelligent, with no single language or hierarchy. The only reason they possess Sol weaponry is due to a crazy Ksi'Tek creating the Plo'Dest and Sol weaponry. Thus, it is of limited stock, but they cope. 

Eli'Jan are usually veterans of the war against the Plo'Dest, and most can best them 1 on 1. The most elite, or Eli'Jan as bodyguards to special missions, are given Solcatchers to protect themselves and others.


----------



## flash43

I just realised that I my guys need to introduce themselves, I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

The cybrans have introduced themselves to the masses


----------



## General Smyth

Tyranno, there seems to be a small mix up between the Nyæn and he Compact in your introductory speech.


----------



## Yru0

General Smyth said:


> Tyranno, there seems to be a small mix up between the Nyæn and he Compact in your introductory speech.


Hahaha, I realised that myself  Change it if you want Tyranno (as always given the will of the GM  ) but if you'd rather not I'm all for it, Miss Corvitz won't be too happy about being mistaken for a Nyaen..... :wild:


----------



## Malochai

I was gonna mention this myself  Me and Yru0 have agreed to ... Hostilities between our races at this point in time. And I'm looking forward to being able to have a go at Lorna next update  Kædæ will think it much wiser not to reveal where the sensitive beating heart of a civilisation is to possibly hostile civilisations before there have been at least no-aggression agreements signed


----------



## son of azurman

tyranno i couldn't help but notice but in your post at the start your outside waiting to enter then you inside listening to the telepaths?


----------



## General Smyth

I plan on saying something similar Malochai, why would I give away the location of where my people live to a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Anyone reckon I should add a bit more to my post?


----------



## son of azurman

well introduce yourselves like the others have and make it that you speak after general smyth so that the others wont have to all edit theres.


----------



## Septok

Sorry if confusion has been aroused by my posting, but the Fel'Ra are not technically telepaths. They can, however, communicate as such by using the Maj'Fol. So anyone wanting an alliance will have to be prepared to study with the Fel'Ra to learn the Fel'To, or communications will be massively limited.

And who is yet to introduce themselves?


----------



## Malochai

Well, Kædæ is sufficiently interested in the Fel'Ra to study whatever needs to be study


----------



## General Smyth

Im just going by my character. You speaking in his mind. Therefore you're a telepath to him


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Its done:biggrin:

Oh by the way General Smyth, love the description of the Moloch, seems there will be a bit of tension:spiteful:


----------



## General Smyth

Yeah, well i remember you said you'd like to eat my character and the picture you posted in the description of the Moloch reminded me of a Vampire, which is the greek word i used to describe you.


----------



## flash43

just posted my guys introducing themselves  any problems?


----------



## Malochai

Well, I have no problems, per sé, but Kædæ won't like Savar's implication that their enemies can 'corrupt governments' xD And he'll also want to be certain that it's the way Savar tells it, and that the GFP aren't playing them for their own purposes against this foe


----------



## Septok

Might get a post up tomorrow, depends on if we get an update or not. Even then, I might get a brainwave to add more stuff. Always good to get stuff in an RP.

And just a word of warning, activity fluctuation will commence in a few days to a few weeks, I don't know when, just that it will. I might go a week without much ability to post, I might go weeks able to post every day. I have no idea.

Oh, and, though this is rather late, Zan'Trut and Anz'Kull are rather interested in meeting with Kaedae and the Nyaen. They've been considering, and I'll get a response up in the next post. They're a young race with a nutcase of an enemy, and they need allies.


----------



## Malochai

Well, as Kædæ is interested in meeting them, it shouldn't be too difficult to organise


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I've posted. The Omega acts like a douche, insults the Compact and suggests banishing the Pegasien. Let me know if I should alter anything.


----------



## Malochai

Well, looks like the Omega won't be invited to any more parties


----------



## Septok

No more parties for the Omega, and lots of hostility. Anz'Kull doesn't like superiority complexes. React how you want. And don't forget that Anz'Kull spoke Hal'To, the other language of singular meanings. It's frowned upon to be used, but it was the only way to communicate. Sorry it's mostly speech, but meh.


----------



## Malochai

Woot, people want to ally with me  Am I going to be made to choose between the Fel'Ra and the Olori? ...


----------



## Romero's Own

Anyone want to ally with the Flusen?


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Nah, the Olori just need a hug to warm their...well whatever is inside them. Anyways liquid metal beings aren't good for the appetite :biggrin:


----------



## HOGGLORD

A reply from the hostile, socially inept Kai has been posted.


----------



## flash43

Indeed. Time for social progression to sweep in and civilise them! Jks 

And OMG the Olori are off the Christmas card list!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

The Olori have no need for Christmas cards!

...But, you'll still send us birthday cards, right?


----------



## son of azurman

card yes!
cake no!


----------



## Yru0

I'm sorry but I had to respond with at least a little portal-inspired memes  Thank you Google!


----------



## Malochai

I have posted again ... And I made sure everyone else had posted first! 
Yru0, I mentioned Lorna's 'relative youth' because she's sixty and could live to 200 or slightly beyond (given she must be important rank-wise to the Compact given her duty as inter-race ambassador, ect). Plus, he doesn't like the Compact, and compared to him she is very young ...  He's more than 8 times her age, I think xD


----------



## Malochai

Oh, and Romero, I have added what I wrote up a couple of days ago for you to respond to. Thought I'd already posted it


----------



## Romero's Own

Thanks Malochai, will get to work on that


----------



## Malochai

No problem, Romero


----------



## Romero's Own

Phew. Another post up.

I'm loving this interaction between our races Malochai, keep it up


----------



## Yru0

Malochai said:


> I have posted again ... And I made sure everyone else had posted first!
> Yru0, I mentioned Lorna's 'relative youth' because she's sixty and could live to 200 or slightly beyond (given she must be important rank-wise to the Compact given her duty as inter-race ambassador, ect). Plus, he doesn't like the Compact, and compared to him she is very young ...  He's more than 8 times her age, I think xD


Haha, no fret  I laughed first time I read over that statement! The problem I had with the age of the 'Terrans' is that the wealthy can live to 200 thanks to implants and the like, so 60 is still youth, and thanks to rejuvenation surgery that they can afford, they still look it too. However, the poor, without access to this kind of procedure would still be limited by natural life-times. 

@Son of Azurman: Any ETA for the update? I'm not too impatient, but we'll probably be organised into camps and ready to wage war by the time the Zuntrak speak  On another note, I was wondering if the races know that the meeting is for the purpose of forming a galactic republic, or do we just think its a meeting?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I can't post until Sunday, but I should have it finished by then.


----------



## Septok

General Smyth, just one thing - you've referred Anz'Kull as the Fel'Ra's ambassador (or at least I read it as such), when he's the war-leader. Zan'Trut wouldn't make an outburst like that, nor would he actually speak, as he doesn't know Hal'To.

Besides that, it's all good so far, keep it up guys!


----------



## General Smyth

Ah, my bad. I'll change it 

EDIT: Ive just called you 'the cat'. My race are still a bit xenophobic.


----------



## Septok

General Smyth said:


> Ah, my bad. I'll change it
> 
> EDIT: Ive just called you 'the cat'. My race are still a bit xenophobic.


Lack of knowledge is acceptable for such early stages of the negotiations. Lack of care or attention is not. 

Moral of the story: hopefully everyone will know all of the friendly race names soon. And everyone knows the Olori because they don't think anybody's equal to them.


----------



## Romero's Own

Wow, only two updates in and war has almost already broken out. Fun fun 

My people might turn up later after we have finished talking to Malochai's race if that is ok


----------



## The Black Legionnaire

I've posted. I hope war doesn't break out this soon, Romero.


----------



## Malochai

I like how the Omega took what Kædæ said to be supportive xD But, if he wants to keep thinking that, it's all good; more alliances can but help the Nyæn


----------



## Septok

I feel that the Olori may now be invited to more parties. The Fel'Ra (but not necessarily Anz'Kull) accept the apology.

And could I suggest something about colours? I'm pretty sure I'm seeing this right, but we're all using different colours for speech. I would like to suggest that we all use the colours azurman used for our races in the OP when others speak in our posts. That way we can identify who's who by colour, so lack of introduction would still afford us the ability to see who's speaking.


----------



## Malochai

You make a good point, Septok. I'll try and do that from now on k:


----------



## son of azurman

sorry theres been no update left but ive decided to leave you lot talk for a wile before introducing the zuntrak however when your all ready let me know


----------



## Klomster

It's a good call to let us talk for a while. I'd say i'm ready when the Plo'Dest topic has been resolved.

And of course when my poor ambassador has gotten some answers 

It's not easy having different logic and assumptions than everyone else.


----------



## son of azurman

yes i think explaining a way of life will take a wile to the hive but no matter.great posting so far.


----------



## flash43

Hey, sorry I need to post don't I? I will try to by tomorrow, if not the day after.


----------



## Malochai

I'll post when I can, but I'm back at college and it's going to be more intensive than I actually thought it would be


----------



## flash43

Yup it will be tomorrow folks! Btw if anyone wants an alliance separate from the zuntrak alliance PM me, coz the GFP intends not to join the big zuntrak alliance.


----------



## Malochai

Right, I've posted ... It might seem a bit long (it's 5 A4 pages at pt.12) but I've tried to include as much as I can ...

Hope it's OK, SoA!


----------



## flash43

so, whats going to happen here now heresy is back


----------



## son of azurman

ok guys sorry bout being absent only just realised heresy was back so im working on the update and will be up within the next week as my dads soon coming back from brazil and i have to help get the house ready


----------



## flash43

how many posts have we lost? i have all mine saved and possibly a couple others


----------



## son of azurman

im not sure at the moment could everyone check if they have theres saved wether or not theyve been deleted and if they have just let me know so that i can do this update and not miss tuff out and im away for weekend but will post it up next week hopefully


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm searching through my files for lost posts


----------



## Septok

Call me stupid, but I rarely keep saves. Always for signups, never for posts. So I've got nothing. I know where I was though, and another go is another go - it might turn out better, who knows?


----------



## son of azurman

well if everyone who has a missing post message me what happened in it summarised so that nothing is missed but if you've forgotten don't worry


----------



## HOGGLORD

I have just dug up a post that contains many other peoples posts, I could put it up on here to refresh a few memories.


----------



## son of azurman

well depends if the other peoples posts that it contains were deleted if so then great please post


----------



## HOGGLORD

Here's the post, it contains quotes from several other posters.


> Thel'Kor listened as the other ambassadors continued their conversation, pondering the words of the large, ape like individuals who called themselves the Nyan,
> 
> _“Lord Arbiter Thel’Kor, I would please ask you to refrain from making unsubstantiated claims of military strength in what is meant to be a diplomatic meeting. It sets the wrong tone, and makes you appear ... Boastful. I do not mean to pick at small things, but I am sure smaller issues have sparked wars!” _
> 
> Boastful? But of course it was boastful, surely the purpose of this adjournment was to display the strengths and weaknesses of each race to one another, in order to see where alliances could be mutually beneficial. From what he had originally understood, this 'diplomatic mission' was much like the novel 'trading' concept, you present things that you had in abundance in return for items that you valued and vice versa.
> 
> He then wondered briefly how his words could have sparked a war, though he had questioned the honour of the Olori, the stain on their honour could be swiftly solved with a fair duel, surely they would not need to start a war over such a matter.
> 
> He pushed aside the confusing matter and turned his attentions back to the diplomats. The Olori was speaking again.
> "-in turn apologise for any insults or perceived hostility, implied or otherwise. In addition to this, we have come to several decisions - that the negotiations should be finished before any worlds are revealed, and that the revelation of homeworlds should be optional. Finally, we propose that we should leave by race, as to protect the location of our transport craft. All in the name of safety, of course, so that any underlying hostility does not have chance to bear fruits of destruction.
> 
> "We also mean to inform you of the Plo'Dest, as we know them. Though Plo'Pa is technically a world controlled by the Fel'Ra, the Plo'Dest as a species survive. They breed rapidly, and can infest a world with 6 in less than 3 years. They are also very cunning and physically mighty. Finally, to make matters worse, they use star-based energy in their weapons. They are very formidable and aggressive foes. Our reason for invading Plo'Pa was to wipe out the Plo'Dest, we have no less that 17 recorded incidents of their aggression to peaceful races.
> 
> "They still attack us, and a group of them lay hidden and attacked us as we arrived. We successfully eliminated the threat of them, but many more still may lie in wait for us on the plains. Deal with them how you like, as long as you stay cautious, assuming you go to the plains." Zan'Trut looked at Kaedae for recognition, which was soon found. He continued.
> 
> "We mean this as a warning, and welcome any questions on the subject."
> 
> Then the insect began to speak.
> 
> "Me is very confused, you speak of battle and strife and a past littered with pain. The men of steel and flesh accuse me of being a liar, even when I have not spoken. All get angry over valid points made by the metal spheres, and then ignore it ...
> 
> I must ask since I do not understand. What are these ‘rebels’ you speak of. And why do you spawn them if they are not of use ... Why not assimilate them if they are of trouble, that would strengthen your hives and feed your workers.
> 
> As with the Plo'Dest you speak of, are they rebels? Are they going to attack a hive? If such I must warn the queens, must warn quickly..... Rebels, dangerous things spawned by all aliens, but not from some. Me is confused...."
> 
> Thel'Kor stared at the creature, uncomprehending. _Assimilate? Workers?_ He spoke of rebels as if they were intentionally created by their home race. These creatures were strange indeed. Then the two large creatures flanking their speaker began hissing and moving forwards, Thel'Kor's nobles tensed, their spines gently raising and flushing red. _Stay back_.
> 
> The
> “My first point here is that the Olori representative have the gratitude of the Nyæni representative for their apology, which is accepted.
> “Secondly, Ambassador for the œnalien,” he began, gesturing at the Bug, “I would ask that you, ahem, ask those accompanying you to settle themselves. Their reaction to your own words do not, with respect, foster encouragement from myself, nor, I am sure, some others here.
> “However, I will try and answer some of the points you have put forwards as best I can, and hope that I do not overstep any boundaries; if I do, I sincerely apologise,” he said, a nod of the head directed, individually, to each ambassadorial representative..
> “Firstly, we were not so much angry or shocked over what the Omega, representative of the Olori, said, but so much the intention behind his words ... To refuse a civilisation entry because of their circumstances would be ... Uncivilised, as far as I am concerned.
> “Secondly, these rebels are a faction of the civilisation that would have things done differently, because they are not happy with how the administration governs, or what their economic state is, or for many other reasons. I am guessing that they would not allow themselves to be ‘assimilated’ unless severe concessions were made on behalf of the Pegasiens. The Nyæn had similar issues when settling on new planets; there is often no easy solution such as the one you have suggested.” He turned to Savar, and explained his thoughts, “You said that this ‘Surlaw’ fought under the old Pegasien Empire? It appears to me that he would not willingly rejoin you under the current, democratic structure of your Federation ...
> “And thirdly, the Plo’Dest sound to me to be a distinct race that the Fel’Ra have been in a state of aggression with for a number of years. I must admit to never having met their kind, nor, to my knowledge, have any Nyæn.
> “Whilst there is no definite knowledge the Plo’Dest will attack your ... Hives,” ‘Which are most likely on the inhabited worlds of other races,’ he thought sourly, “It would most likely be a reasonable precaution to assume it would be a possibility.” He turned back to Anz’Kull and Zan’Trut, and nodded his head humbly. “I hope that is correct, and that I have not in some way caused offence.” Finally having said his piece to the Bug, he cleared his mind of them for the time being. ‘Now, onto other matters ...’
> 
> “Now, on the Mol'Omra'Chai proposition of a trading post here, I agree. We can all prosper through trade without endangering our homeworlds. I would add to this proposal the following, however - There should be a limited military facility here, with an equal weighting of members from each member civilisation, to both dissuade other, potentially hostile forces, from attacking and to stop any who have joined from deciding to take what is here through force. There should also be a permanent ambassadorial facility created, for the ease of racial communications. Beyond that, it would need to be decided what could be traded.
> “For example, the Nyæn have developed Uundairn technology, but I feel it would be in our best interests to keep how we create it to ourselves. However, it is possible we could sell the crystals that are created and adapt your technology. This is only an example, but I am sure there are others who would have similar misgivings about the trade of precious items ...”


It's not finished and is pre-crash information, It might be able to shed some light upon lost posts


----------



## Septok

Are we going to proceed with the RP, or is it to die? This may be me being impatient (the cure is coming tomorrow), but we've gone a while with no advances. We've had no posts on the RP thread since September.


----------



## son of azurman

It's not dead I've just been coughs up as my school have asked me to write a novel for homework but ths. Will return just keep a look out


----------



## Septok

son of azurman said:


> It's not dead I've just been coughs up as my school have asked me to write a novel for homework but ths. Will return just keep a look out


Brilliant. Before the hacker incident, it was going great, and the potential's there. I look forward to it, and good luck on the novel.


----------



## son of azurman

Thanks sadly its got to be a haunted horror novel and that's not exactly my specialty


----------



## son of azurman

ok guys you can expect an update by christmas hopefully as i really don't want this too die but ive got allot of work ahead of me


----------



## Glasses man

Could I join my time is limited and I will only join one rp and this seems like the right one


----------



## son of azurman

sure get a sheet up and i will work you into the update cause you can either be late to the meeting or come in some other way


----------



## Yru0

Ba-bump :3

SoA I know you said 'christmas' as a deadline but just checking if we could be expecting an update sooner? Want to really get it off the ground finally


----------



## son of azurman

perhaps it just depends on how much time i get free as at the moment i only just have enough time for the rps im doing aswell as the writing comp


----------



## flash43

Hi everyone, as soon as I'm able I'll read the action thread and post as I needed to pre-hacking anyhow!


----------



## HOGGLORD

I will also attempt to post something up. 
Good news: I saved my post onto my computer
Bad news: My computer, realising that it was currently the sole possessor of several very important school files of mine, promptly died.

Have you ever noticed that life sometimes just decides to take a shit on you?


----------



## son of azurman

hog know how u feel i dont know what life been eating but its been shitting alot recently


----------



## Septok

I will probably try and get some postage done myself this week. See if we can't get the ball rolling.


----------



## son of azurman

ok sorry for not being able to post up and so ive made up my mind.

due to being really busy in recent months i am stepping down from my gm post,i could kill the rp but i know how much people want to get it going so instead if every one who would like to gm it could pm me why they want to gm it,what they would change and how often they could post and so i can choose the best answers and give that person control however if the rp starts getting bad or if i get my free time back then i might take back control if everyone wishes but for the moment this is whats happening.

if people however dont want to gm it then i will continue but instead of updates write like a normal player just make sue everyone is inline and so everyone has equal power and not just me.


----------



## son of azurman

well so far flash is the only person to message and as i don't want to just hand it over to the first guy to want it i will continue it till the meeting is over and if we still don't get any one else messaging by then then flash will have the wheel.


----------



## son of azurman

could the rpers and people wanting to join please post the number of which option they prefer.

1.it continues as i is but with large gaps between updates due to limited time

2.i hand it over to the application i believe to be best so far i have 2

3.very rare updates as everyone is a player and everyone has equal say over the game but we get either me or someone not involved to come up with plot twists or events every now and again to keep it exciting.

also if you wish to join i would recommend waiting till after we have decided before you post a character and race sheet but you can still vote on this.


----------



## flash43

I know what you are all thinking "Oh god please not flash!! He'll be all fired up and then! He vanishes for a week or two..." but I believe I am no longer in any other RPs and it's my new years resolution to be organised!!! However I don't want to be accepted just because no one else wanted the job!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## son of azurman

well its you or septok so far
new years resolution is to no longer say im to busy and then within 5 mins be sitting on my ars watching the same old utube videos over and over again.


----------



## Yru0

Whichever option gets the ball rolling fastest I suppose  (MUHAHAHAHA! AMBIGUITY!!! :3 )


----------



## Septok

I agree with Yru0. Whichever option will get this going again fastest.


----------



## flash43

Seeing as only two people have applied for the job (me and septok?) another option could be that me and Septok work as a pair to run the damn thing! Just a thought... A thought that could negate the moral superiority of Yru0's ambiguity! Mwah hahahaha!!! Jks :L


----------



## son of azurman

good idea,how will you to do it:

1.one is in charge ofpolitical events wile the other person is in charge of well other events

2..one is in charge of those who dont join wile the other is in charge of the republic updates

discuss the two of you how you will split the job and then post it here so that the others know


----------



## Septok

flash43 said:


> Seeing as only two people have applied for the job (me and septok?) another option could be that me and Septok work as a pair to run the damn thing! Just a thought... A thought that could negate the moral superiority of Yru0's ambiguity! Mwah hahahaha!!! Jks :L


I would be fine working as part of a pair. 



son of azurman said:


> good idea,how will you to do it:
> 
> 1.one is in charge ofpolitical events wile the other person is in charge of well other events
> 
> 2..one is in charge of those who dont join wile the other is in charge of the republic updates
> 
> discuss the two of you how you will split the job and then post it here so that the others know


1 sound feasible, 2 not so much. I'd wager that a larger number of people would join the Republic, thus creating a greater workload for one of us, and potentially more power.


----------



## flash43

Septok, virtual handshake?? I would be happy with the political/other stuff arrangment. But who is going to be political and who other stuff?? PM me pls we can work out the details. 

The question I have is; What becomes of the Zuntrac??


----------



## son of azurman

well the zuntrak given that not much is known about them they prefer to observe and to scribe rather than take part and so they will always be there but almost never talking as they are quite an old race and so are going to leave this galaxy in better hands then they found it and to do this they wish to make peace but be there to witness it.wile they observe the republic they will note down the events and details of each race and when they do eventually leave (go into eternal slumber) they will pass down their knowledge and technology to one chosen race who they believe to be worthy of it.so i will always be there to watch and help in times of need but will only on occasion take part in decisions.


----------



## flash43

Guess what, i did my thing where I vanish for a couple weeks but, i am writing a post for the GFP and Septok is being the Zuntrak at least for this update which sould be Friday-ish. sorry for the massive delay. Thank Romero for reminding me I am an honorary GM! :/ sorry guys!


----------



## Septok

I will endeavor to get an update in by Sunday, rather than Friday. An important exam's coming up and I need to be ready for it. However, I'm making good progress in revision and I should have something, passed by Flash, of course, down by Sunday.


----------



## flash43

It's all fine, exams outweigh this, just! Jks. 
But still that's fine!


----------



## Septok

There we go guys, the update's up. Please try and get something posted by the end of next week. We've got good plans, and I promise you the plot's only due to get more fun. Assuming this doesn't die again.


----------



## Yru0

I'll try and get the Compact back in the game by the end of the week  I would've done so already but I'm in the midst of cramming for upcoming exams  . One thing I'd just like to ask, is it possible (for the sake of the non-telepathic races) that we assume there be some secure electronic method of discretely messaging other ambassadors without alerting the rest of the assembly?


----------



## Septok

Yru0 said:


> I'll try and get the Compact back in the game by the end of the week  I would've done so already but I'm in the midst of cramming for upcoming exams  . One thing I'd just like to ask, is it possible (for the sake of the non-telepathic races) that we assume there be some secure electronic method of discretely messaging other ambassadors without alerting the rest of the assembly?


I would say yes. Private Messaging, by sending a messenger or futuristic texting, is a yes. I wouldn't think Flash would be against it, so assume so. 

Oh, and PM the PM. Keep private stuff private.


----------



## Yru0

I have to ask the question - this thing still going? :S


----------



## Septok

It should be. GMs can revive their own RPs, SOA has and passed on GMdom. I guess if this is going to die, it's going to die. But we should wait because I think we can still get this up and running.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma

I am interested, lete know of there are plans to continue this.


----------



## Septok

I think it's fair to declare this dead now, sadly. Nobody's posted for ages. However, if Flash wants to get this running again (not necessarily the best option, I feel), I'm happy to keep helping.


----------



## Roy-o-Roma

A lot of the rps on here seem to not have been updated in a while, and the ones that are active, are really to far along for me to hop in or are full. Guess I will just have to excersize that patience thing.


----------



## son of azurman

Well I might refurbish this and improve it for the future but yes this rp (version at least) is dead


----------

